# IDF murders children playing on beach



## Indofred (Jul 16, 2014)

BBC News - Gaza-Israel conflict: Four boys killed on beach by rocket fire



> It has been reported that the children were all members of the same extended family and were playing on the seafront outside a hotel used by foreign journalists.



No, "they were in a house used as a terrorist base".
No, "Terrorists were launching rockets near them".
No excuses.

A bunch of young kids were playing on a beach when bastard IDF cowards murdered them.
The survivors of the first attack ran, only to be murdered by a further attack.

These so called soldiers must be arrested, tried and executed without delay, including their commanding officer who ordered the murders.


----------



## teddyearp (Jul 16, 2014)

And your own article states:



> Israeli officials urged the evacuation of several districts in the Gaza Strip where more than 100,000 people live, as it intensified its operation against Palestinian militants.



But I suppose Hamas assured them that it didn't apply to them.  I sometimes wonder what Hamas tells the Gazans.  Is it anything like what the Taliban told the Afghanistan's?


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 16, 2014)

Now that's a quality education...
"We're being shelled?!  Let's go play on the beach!"
Stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## Daniyel (Jul 16, 2014)

And of course Hamas never harmed children before!! 
Who the fuck go outside during war?
The Jihadists are consuming themselves.


----------



## proudveteran06 (Jul 16, 2014)

Indofred said:


> BBC News - Gaza-Israel conflict: Four boys killed on beach by rocket fire
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Know who murdered them? Hamas . Why didn't Hamas accept the Cesse Fire?  The Israeli Soldiers should be executed ( even though Israel does not have the Death Penty) but those serving life for the killing of  Israelis shouldn't ? 
     They should get the Death Penalty after those Hamas Scumbags get Hanged for the killing of those three Israeli Boys.


----------



## Indofred (Jul 16, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> And of course Hamas never harmed children before!!
> Who the fuck go outside during war?
> The Jihadists are consuming themselves.



I see the murderers have supporters.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 16, 2014)

Indofred said:


> BBC News - Gaza-Israel conflict: Four boys killed on beach by rocket fire
> 
> 
> 
> ...




   now calm down  Freddie----you know,  very well---that the meccaist bastard 
sons of pimps and whores  knowingly continue bombing Israel so their perverted 
sluts  can  shake their whore asses and ululate with glee over the dead 
bodies of infants -----murdered for the GLORY of   AL NABI AL KANZEER---
IBN AMINA AL SHARMOOTAH       It is an issue of orgiastic piety in the 
cesspit of the UMMAH PERVERSITY       What would the sluts of the ummah have 
if not for the joy of worshipping filth?


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 16, 2014)

Those kids belonged to a new sect of Islam called...Id-jits.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 16, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> Those kids belonged to a new sect of Islam called...Id-jits.



depends on their ages---it could be that they are the innocent victims of 
meccaist  whores and pimps


----------



## toastman (Jul 16, 2014)

Indofred said:


> BBC News - Gaza-Israel conflict: Four boys killed on beach by rocket fire
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The fact that you actually think those 4 kids were the target of the attack shows what an ignorant liar you are Fred. 

Were you there? Do you know what happened? Did the commander give you information that the public doesn't know?


----------



## Daniyel (Jul 16, 2014)

Indofred said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > And of course Hamas never harmed children before!!
> ...


Look at yourself, probably helping Hamas to build shelters for poor families or creating defensive systems.
So why won't you truly take off the mask and serve in the Hamas Defense Forces? Grab a belt and tie up some explosives maybe that how you can protect innocent kids you lil psycho.


----------



## hjmick (Jul 16, 2014)

I guess they should have gone with the cease fire...


----------



## proudveteran06 (Jul 16, 2014)

Indofred said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > And of course Hamas never harmed children before!!
> ...



 You're right. Hamas does have supporters. Notice when asked why they didn't accept the cease fire there is no response . Another Pro Palestinian Racist Hypocrite


----------



## Indofred (Jul 16, 2014)

proudveteran06 said:


> Know who murdered them? Hamas . Why didn't Hamas accept the Cesse Fire? The Israeli Soldiers should be executed ( even though Israel does not have the Death Penty) but those serving life for the killing of Israelis shouldn't ?
> They should get the Death Penalty after those Hamas Scumbags get Hanged for the killing of those three Israeli Boys.



A court in Gaza would be fine. The murderers can be executed after the trial.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 16, 2014)

Indofred said:


> proudveteran06 said:
> 
> 
> > The Israeli Soldiers should be executed ( even though Israel does not have the Death Penty)
> ...



An anomaly...Muslims conducting a trial.


----------



## Daniyel (Jul 16, 2014)

Indofred said:


> proudveteran06 said:
> 
> 
> > The Israeli Soldiers should be executed ( even though Israel does not have the Death Penty)
> ...



That is hilarious, what court in Gaza are you actually referring to? :The field trial of Hamas?


----------



## Indofred (Jul 16, 2014)

toastman said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > BBC News - Gaza-Israel conflict: Four boys killed on beach by rocket fire
> ...



I wasn't there, but you can clearly see the shell hole in the beach in the BBC video.
Last I looked, I could tell the difference between a bunch of kicks playing on a beach and a terrorist cell, about to launch a missile.
The gun boat crew didn't care, as long as they killed people.

There is no excuse for this, even though the pro Zionist lot are excusing murder.


----------



## Daniyel (Jul 16, 2014)

Indofred said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...



You surely would enjoy this:


----------



## Ibentoken (Jul 16, 2014)

Indofred said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > And of course Hamas never harmed children before!!
> ...



God Bless Israel and America.


----------



## toastman (Jul 16, 2014)

Indofred said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...



Nobody here is excusing murder. That woukd be Hamas.

What I'm saying is that there is a zero % chance that Israel would target any kids. 
As a Muslim, you hate Israel, so of course you will distort the truth in order to vilify them.


----------



## aris2chat (Jul 16, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> And of course Hamas never harmed children before!!
> Who the fuck go outside during war?
> The Jihadists are consuming themselves.



I remember children that has been cooped up in basements during rocket fire and fighting could not wait to get out, stretch their legs, burn off excess energy and just be kids.  It is still the wisdom of adults to say what the kids can and cannot do.  Children might not think of the danger, but adults should before letting the children run wild.  I'm sure adults want separation of the kids as much as the kids do from the adults, but it is still the parents that are responsible.


----------



## proudveteran06 (Jul 16, 2014)

Indofred said:


> proudveteran06 said:
> 
> 
> > The Israeli Soldiers should be executed ( even though Israel does not have the Death Penty)
> ...



 I agree. After the Hamas Scum are hung after Murdering the three Israelis by the Palestinians. To this there will be no response. Still no answer as to why Hamas refused to accept the cease fire?   .


----------



## Roudy (Jul 16, 2014)

Indofred said:


> BBC News - Gaza-Israel conflict: Four boys killed on beach by rocket fire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And how do you know that this isn't a case of a Hamas rocket misfiring or Hamas itself killing it's own people for media consumption?  So far Israel has been pretty cautious and accurate in it's targeting.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jul 16, 2014)

toastman said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



He's a convert to Islam, believe it or not.  But he really mourns for his adopted people--if they are killed by Jews.  If they are killed by other Muslims, he couldn't care less.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 16, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > BBC News - Gaza-Israel conflict: Four boys killed on beach by rocket fire
> ...



Yeah but The Israelis were warned. So that makes it OK.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 16, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> *And of course Hamas never harmed children before!! *
> Who the fuck go outside during war?
> The Jihadists are consuming themselves.



Nice to know that Israel is no better than Hamas, and doesn't aspire to be any better.  Thanks!


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 16, 2014)

Why is Israel targeting a hotel for foreign journalists?


----------



## flacaltenn (Jul 16, 2014)

Indofred said:


> BBC News - Gaza-Israel conflict: Four boys killed on beach by rocket fire
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is a regrettable action.. The target was a legitimate Gaza Shore patrol storage site. 
Could have been connected to launching commandos like the ones killed trying to infiltrate Israel last week. Or even as a rocket launch site. 

Hard to tell age from 10,000 ft.. But Israel wouldn't be wasting ordinance ATTEMPTING to kill children.. Sometimes, you can't reveal the reasons. That's the way it is in military actions.


----------



## Indofred (Jul 16, 2014)

An apology - just in case.
I may have accidentally altered a quote on this thread, I don't see the error but, just in case I did, I apologise.

EDIT. The error is in post 16, not one of my posts.

Edit of edit. I may have done so after all. I'm confused so I may flog myself with a wet lettuce.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 16, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Why is Israel targeting a hotel for foreign journalists?



Because Hamas is the epitome of scruples and would never use  a hotel for foreign journalists to fire rockets.
Any other questions?


----------



## Indofred (Jul 16, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Why is Israel targeting a hotel for foreign journalists?



Murdering members of the press is not unusual behaviour for the IDF. They have a long history of it.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 16, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > BBC News - Gaza-Israel conflict: Four boys killed on beach by rocket fire
> ...





> Hard to tell age from 10,000 ft..



If you cannot tell who you are killing, isn't that indiscriminate which is a war crime?


----------



## toastman (Jul 17, 2014)

P F Tinmore said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...



Ask Hamas. They have no idea where their missiles are going to land. They even land inside the Gaza strip sometimes.

When Israel launches missiles, shells from the sky, sea etc... They know where it's going to land. They are using top of the line American/Israeli technology.
Of course, mistakes can happen, even if they are using top of the line technology.

This is an extremely tragic incident    

May those 4 young innocent souls R.I.P ....


----------



## proudveteran06 (Jul 17, 2014)

P F Tinmore said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...



 I agree. Hamas initiating the Rocket Attacks indiscriminately hoping to kill as many Israelis as possible is a War crime.


----------



## fanger (Jul 17, 2014)

> CHASED BY SHELLS
> 
> Ahmed Abu Hassera, who witnessed the incident at the shore, told Reuters: "The kids were playing on the beach. They were all ... under the age of 15."
> 
> "When the first shell hit land, they ran away but another shell hit them all," said Abu Hassera, whose shirt was stained with blood. *"It looked as if the shells were chasing them."*


Shelling kills four boys on Gaza beach; Israel, Hamas set five-hour truce | Reuters





And there will be an "investigation", Like there was last Time The "_Brave_"IDF  Bombed a Family Picnic on the beach.



> On 9 June 2006, between 4:31 and 4:50 p.m., Israeli artillery and a navy gunboat fired 8 artillery shells at the beach, with two shells landing 200 metres away from the family.[6] The Israeli army and Israeli officials initially took responsibility.[2] A subsequent investigation by the Israeli Defence Forces concluded that the explosion was not caused by the shelling of the beach and blamed it on a Palestinian land mine.[7][8][9] This investigation was criticized by Human Rights Watch[10] and The Guardian.[11] The IDF acknowledged a flaw in the report in that it omitted mention of two 76mm naval shells, the IDF maintains had landed too far away to have caused the explosion. At this point, the IDF acknowledged that the cause of the blast may have been an unexploded 155mm artillery shell from an earlier shelling, but suggested it might have been used as an IED by Palestinians.[2]


Gaza beach explosion (2006) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WaCJn4hdjc]Israeli Attack on Palestinian Family on Gaza Beach - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 17, 2014)

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Nice deflection.


----------



## amity1844 (Jul 17, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> And your own article states:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where were they supposed to go, teddyearp?  I know where Israel wants them to go .... to Egypt please and stay there.  The whole strategy is to make their lives such hell that they will leave.  But they won't leave because they know they will not be allowed back.  

That being the case, does it justify the deliberate targeting of civilian children, if that is what happened here?  And it does sound like that is what happened.  This is not "collateral losses."  Somebody very deliberately decided to make the beach into a shooting gallery.  Then "we told you to evacuate" does not provide a fig leaf.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 17, 2014)

Indofred said:


> BBC News - Gaza-Israel conflict: Four boys killed on beach by rocket fire
> 
> 
> 
> ...





 Arrested for what as the charge of murder would never stick, you really need to learn what words mean.  Now produce the evidence that would stand up in court that the IDF murdered these children.  The only cowards are the Palestinians who hide behind women and children when firing rockets


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 17, 2014)

Indofred said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > And of course Hamas never harmed children before!!
> ...






 Still waiting for the hamas murderers to be caught and executed by the Palestinians, so why are we waiting. Then every hamas scum that fires a weapon into Israel is a murderer and they need arresting and executing as well. 

While a POS like you is prepared to defend and support indiscriminate murder by hamas then the Palestinians will get no sympathy


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 17, 2014)

Indofred said:


> proudveteran06 said:
> 
> 
> > Know who murdered them? Hamas . Why didn't Hamas accept the Cesse Fire? The Israeli Soldiers should be executed ( even though Israel does not have the Death Penty) but those serving life for the killing of Israelis shouldn't ?
> ...






 Then the Palestinians can be tried in a court in CAR and executed afterwards cant they for attempted murder and firing illegal weapons.


 See how long the funeral pyre burns for compared to the Jewish one. The women had better all get impregnated before the trial so there would be enough males to carry on the next generation.


----------



## toastman (Jul 17, 2014)

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



How is it a deflection?? Wtf is wrong with you Tinmore??


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 17, 2014)

Indofred said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...






 Do you mean like these children


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 17, 2014)

p f tinmore said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > indofred said:
> ...






 link ? ? ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 17, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Why is Israel targeting a hotel for foreign journalists?






 Who says they are, and a link would be nice ?


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 17, 2014)

Indofred said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Why is Israel targeting a hotel for foreign journalists?
> ...






 It is a common trait amongst muslims as well, in fact more members of the press have been murdered by muslims than by the rest of the world.


----------



## toastman (Jul 17, 2014)

I've come to the conclusion that Palestinian supporters have single digit I.Q's.

They complain about everything the IDF does, but they ignore the MOST IMPORTANT FACT that all of this would not happen if HAMAS AND ISLAMIC JIHAD WOULD STOP LAUNCHING ROCKETS. 

Lets try that again. Don't launch rockets at Israel, and these retaliatory attacks by the IDF won't happen.

One more time: Don't launch rockets at Israel, and Israel won't retaliate.

Anyone who can't see the fact that Hamas is purposely instigating a response from Israel in order to get as many Gaza s killed as possible is lying to themselves.
Hamas = Enemies of humanity.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 17, 2014)

P F Tinmore said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...






 Not at all it is just regrettable, don't see the Palestinians thinking that their rockets that kill indiscriminately are a war crime do we.  AS WE SAY IN THE UK WHAT IS SAUCE FOR THE GOOSE IS SAUCE FOR THE GANDER


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 17, 2014)

amity1844 said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > And your own article states:
> ...







 How about the 50% of gaza that is open land that the Palestinian terrorists don't use as military installations.  Try taking a look on Google Maps at the extent of the land open for warfare that would not involve any civilians............


----------



## fanger (Jul 17, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> amity1844 said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...



*Does that include the Beach, oh wait thats not safe, even for small children
*


----------



## Challenger (Jul 17, 2014)

It is possible to steer smart munitions away from the target as demonstrated by the RAF


Gun and rocket cameras are very sophisticated, so this is how it should be done


The IAF has this capability so the fact that 4 children were killed is indeed a war crime. Unless the IAF can show evidence to the contrary, this was deliberate murder of children.


----------



## Indofred (Jul 17, 2014)

toastman said:


> They complain about everything the IDF does, but they ignore the MOST IMPORTANT FACT that all of this would not happen if HAMAS AND ISLAMIC JIHAD WOULD STOP LAUNCHING ROCKETS.



There would be no rockets if Israel hadn't been invented on Arab land in 1947.
I think the Zionist lobby must have single digit IQs, they don;t seem to be able to work out, if Israelis hadn't invaded by mass illegal immigration, and formed Israel by terrorism and war, there would be no rockets.


----------



## toastman (Jul 17, 2014)

Indofred said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > They complain about everything the IDF does, but they ignore the MOST IMPORTANT FACT that all of this would not happen if HAMAS AND ISLAMIC JIHAD WOULD STOP LAUNCHING ROCKETS.
> ...



I expected a response like that from a Nazi Muslim like yourself.
First off, the only country that was 'invented' is Palestine.

Second,  launching rockets because Israel exists , weather Muslim terrorists like you like it or not, is a lame excuse because Israel is not going anywhere. 

But thanks for once again proving that 'Palestinian' supporters have single digit I.Q's, by not being able to comprehend the fact that Hamas launching rockets into Israel is the cause of Palestinian suffering in Gaza. 

I love watching Muslims like you squirm over the fact that Israel exists. It makes me feel warm inside and I sleep so well at night


----------



## fanger (Jul 17, 2014)

*Running for their lives: Haunting images capture tragic last moments of four Palestinian boys - seconds before an Israeli shell wiped them out on Gaza beach*






Read more: Four Palestinian boys from same family killed on Gaza beach by Israeli shell | Mail Online


----------



## Daniyel (Jul 17, 2014)

fanger said:


> *Running for their lives: Haunting images capture tragic last moments of four Palestinian boys - seconds before an Israeli shell wiped them out on Gaza beach*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least they had a chance to remain in shelter..


----------



## MHunterB (Jul 17, 2014)

Indofred said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > They complain about everything the IDF does, but they ignore the MOST IMPORTANT FACT that all of this would not happen if HAMAS AND ISLAMIC JIHAD WOULD STOP LAUNCHING ROCKETS.
> ...



I think any 'arguments' based on opposition to the establishment of the State of Israel are worse than useless - as they must, of necessity, render any 'State of Palestine' illegitimate as well.  

But do feel free to shoot yourself in the foot.  You can't bitch about the UN's decision to split off pieces of the Mandate for different groups and then piss and moan about Israel's not complying with UN resolutions after that point.......not if you wish to present yourself as even minimally consistent.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 17, 2014)

Indofred said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > And of course Hamas never harmed children before!!
> ...



Yup, Hamas does.

Israel uses their missiles to protect their people.
I
Hamas uses their people to protect their missiles.


If Hamas throws down their weapons this all ends. No more violence.

If Israel throws down their weapons Israel becomes extinct. Right?


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 17, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> Now that's a quality education...
> "We're being shelled?!  Let's go play on the beach!"
> Stupid is as stupid does.



They were young boys----they were taught in both school and in mosques 
that if they die as  Israeli bomb victims----they get fast tracked into Jannah--
and they get  palaces and banquets and whories for eternity-----but even more 
important to the egos of adolescent boy ----they get adulated as heros----and--
their parents get money.    The deal,  for kids of that background is attractive 
enough -------a significant percentage would ---DEFINITELY go for it.     Suicidal 
thoughts and desires are very common in all adolescent populations----any 
behavior HIGHLY prized in society------WILL HAPPEN.    Persons who accomplished 
a bit of college------and took the cream puff courses such as  "psych 101"   or 
"sociology 101"   know these facts-------Islamic leaders know it----most of the 
posters here know it-----but the islamo Nazis prefer to blame the more's and customs 
of Islamic society on   DA JOOOOOOOOS


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 17, 2014)

fanger said:


> *Running for their lives: Haunting images capture tragic last moments of four Palestinian boys - seconds before an Israeli shell wiped them out on Gaza beach*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I counted 3 children running somewhere, can't tell it's a beach or one of their streets in the middle of Gaza.

Looks like the same kind of pictures as Bigfoot or UFOs.

Isn't there a clearer picture?


----------



## Daniyel (Jul 17, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > *Running for their lives: Haunting images capture tragic last moments of four Palestinian boys - seconds before an Israeli shell wiped them out on Gaza beach*
> ...


I don't get it, who takes a picture during airstrikes?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 17, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...



Arab propagandists, bystanders with cell phones, idiots that like fighting wars in the press and through the UN.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 17, 2014)

P F Tinmore said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...



   They were told to evacuate,they didnt. It was a viable target and the parents are morons for staying and for letting their kids play in a war zone.


----------



## fanger (Jul 17, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


*Journalists*

*Witness to a shelling: first-hand account of deadly strike on Gaza port*


> The first projectile hit the sea wall of Gaza City's little harbour just after four o'clock. As the smoke from the explosion thinned, four figures could be seen running, ragged silhouettes, legs pumping furiously along the wall. Even from a distance of 200 metres, it was obvious that three of them were children.
> 
> Jumping off the harbour wall, they turned on to the beach, attempting to cross the short distance to the safety of the Al-Deira hotel, base for many of the journalists covering the Gaza conflict.
> 
> They waved and shouted at the watching journalists as they passed a little collection of brightly coloured beach tents, used by bathers in peacetime, It was there that the second shell hit the beach, those firing apparently adjusting their fire to target the fleeing survivors. As it exploded, journalists standing by the terrace wall shouted: "They are only children."








Witness to a shelling: first-hand account of deadly strike on Gaza port | World news | The Guardian


----------



## BlindBoo (Jul 17, 2014)

Stay tuned and don't jump to conclusions. Some of you may recall another incident on a Gaza beach eight years ago. That one turned out to have been caused by a Hamas land mine.  But you can be sure of one thing: Hamas will milk this for everything they can get out of it. 

Israel Matzav: Four kids killed on Gaza beach


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 17, 2014)

BlindBoo said:


> Stay tuned and don't jump to conclusions. Some of you may recall another incident on a Gaza beach eight years ago. That one turned out to have been caused by a Hamas land mine.  But you can be sure of one thing: Hamas will milk this for everything they can get out of it.
> 
> Israel Matzav: Four kids killed on Gaza beach



Which isn't much.

I think the days of believing terrorists is long past.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 17, 2014)

when bombs drop and bullets fly----people get killed.    That is why Israel advised 
people to evacuate.    There is no way to completely control bombs and bullets 
once fired and certainly no way to control running children.    In the USA---
cop controlled DRUG BUSTS  often end up with a bullet in the head of a bystander


----------



## BlindBoo (Jul 17, 2014)

Indofred said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > They complain about everything the IDF does, but they ignore the MOST IMPORTANT FACT that all of this would not happen if HAMAS AND ISLAMIC JIHAD WOULD STOP LAUNCHING ROCKETS.
> ...



The Partition Plan was brought up in the 30's after more violence in the British Mandate.  I assume you're referring the UN's General Assembly non binding vote in 1947 supporting the partitioning of Palestine.  Jew hailed it and Muslims hated it.  Like in the 20's and 30's the Arabs began to riot against the Jews, only this time the Jews had enough arms to not only fight back but to begin to expel the Arabs who attacked them.  They ended up controlling a lot of land before the English quit their Mandate, Israel declared it's Independence and the Arabs formally declare war, even though the war had been going on since that UN vote.  Therefore it was men with guns and the will to do so who establish Israel in 1948, not some kind of invention of 1947.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jul 17, 2014)

P F Tinmore said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...



It LOOKS that way doesn't it? But the real reason that they are taking shots from 10,000 ft is that they are attempting to AVOID rolling tanks and troops down Gaza from one end to the other. Not because they CANT or are afraid of casualties, but because HAMAS only has something gain by Israelis killing citizens. 

That's the military plan of the Govt of Gaza.. Throw enough bodies at the Israelis to make them look like beasts. Sounds like you'd prefer infiltration, invasion, and RE-occupation.. I'll put ya down in that category..


----------



## Challenger (Jul 17, 2014)

fanger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...



Rule No. 1 when getting caught red-handed, blame anyone but you. At least Hamas takes responsibility for it's sucesses and it's failures, unlike the IDF. It's one reason I tend to believe them when they say they *didn't* do something.


----------



## Daniyel (Jul 17, 2014)

challenger said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



excuse me? just now IDF spokesmen said every death of civilian in Gaza is a tragedy, without look on what Hamas and the others said.


----------



## Ibentoken (Jul 17, 2014)

I don't know if this has been posted yet.  It's beautiful.
Heavily Armed Hamas Terrorists Attempting Brazen Attack on Israel Didn?t Expect This When They Emerged From Their Tunnel | Video | TheBlaze.com


----------



## fanger (Jul 17, 2014)

This thread is titled *IDF murders children playing on beach *


----------



## Daniyel (Jul 17, 2014)

fanger said:


> This thread is titled *IDF murders children playing on beach *


This thread is titled by a liar who can only lie until he believes his own lies and incapable of believing others at all, poor thing.


----------



## fanger (Jul 17, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is titled *IDF murders children playing on beach *
> ...



You really need to get up to speed, The President of Israel has issued an Apology over the Killings




> *Peres issues qualified apology over beach deaths*
> 
> The BBC World Service has broadcast a clip of Israeli president Shimon Peres issuing a qualified apology for the death of those four Palestinians boys on a beach.
> 
> ...


Gaza conflict resumes after five-hour truce as new ceasefire talks continue | World news | theguardian.com


----------



## BlindBoo (Jul 17, 2014)

fanger said:


> This thread is titled *IDF murders children playing on beach *



So do you think the term "murders" is a being misused?

The article doesn't call it murder does it?


----------



## Daniyel (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm waiting for Hamas to apologize just for one out of 900+ rockets they fired on my family for the past 3 weeks [MENTION=49167]fanger[/MENTION]


----------



## fanger (Jul 17, 2014)

It's a war crime to Target children, so In this case it's worse than Murder


----------



## fanger (Jul 17, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> I'm waiting for Hamas to apologize just for one out of 900+ rockets they fired on my family for the past 3 weeks [MENTION=49167]fanger[/MENTION]



Wow, 900 in three weeks, thats almost as many per day as your Hasbara posts per day!


----------



## docmauser1 (Jul 17, 2014)

Challenger said:


> Rule No. 1 when getting caught red-handed, blame anyone but you. At least Hamas takes responsibility for it's sucesses and it's failures, unlike the IDF. It's one reason I tend to believe them when they say they *didn't* do something.


Palistanians lie any time their lips are moving, of course.


----------



## Ibentoken (Jul 17, 2014)

fanger said:


> This thread is titled *IDF murders children playing on beach *



Go fuck yourself.


----------



## Daniyel (Jul 17, 2014)

fanger said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > I'm waiting for Hamas to apologize just for one out of 900+ rockets they fired on my family for the past 3 weeks [MENTION=49167]fanger[/MENTION]
> ...


1+1=2
One for the Terrorist, one for his house makes it 1800


----------



## toastman (Jul 17, 2014)

Challenger said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Hahahhahahahahahahaha what?????? 

Hamas and Palestinians in general NEVER blame themselves. They blame Israel for EVERYTHING.

I remember one incident where Hamas had a massive rally to celebrate the Israeli withdrawal from Gaza. They were parading their weapons when their was a massive explosion right in the middle of the crowd, killing and maiming many
Guess who they blamed?


----------



## toastman (Jul 17, 2014)

fanger said:


> It's a war crime to Target children, so In this case it's worse than Murder



Where is your proof that they were targeted??

BTW, Hamas has TARGETED many with their suicide bombers that they sent into Israel. You cannot claim it was a mistake because the bomber chooses the target by walking up to it.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jul 17, 2014)

fanger said:


> It's a war crime to Target children, so In this case it's worse than Murder



Yes it is.   However in this case it is your opinion is that they were targeted.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 17, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Now that's a quality education...
> ...



I think the jews are playing Nazis now.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 17, 2014)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



rosie
Of course you do-----the very first lines of  islamo Nazi propaganda authored 
by Nazi war criminals   who found refuge in  Syria and Egypt----was----
"it was really the jews who did all that stuff" ----I first ran into islamo Nazi 
propaganda in the 1950s     long before I knew the word  "holocaust"  and 
long before    "holocaust denial"  was a phrase.     The very first tact of your 
fellow Nazis was to struggle to blame the slaughter on  DA JOOOOS----
it was actually idiotic-----your fellows published pictures of piles of dead 
jews captioned   "JEWS MURDER GENTILES"-------it was long ago----and 
lots of people in the USA  were utterly IN THE DARK  as to what actually 
went on during world war II.       When I was a kid in the 50s-----the only 
kids who ever heard about it were jewish kids   (I grew up in a largely wasp 
town)      I grew up and began to encounter people from----"the sticks"---
(I actually grew up in what was "the sticks"  back then)      Yes----you are not 
alone in still clinging to the islamo Nazi propaganda of the immediate post 
world war era-----lots of people in the USA do.    It helps people like you cope 
with reality.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jul 17, 2014)

Ibentoken said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is titled *IDF murders children playing on beach *
> ...



It will do nothing to change the fact Israel in cold blood murdered four little boys on a beach in Gaza.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jul 17, 2014)

You are right. The fact is Zionist Israel is the Nazi Germany  of today. The world is tasked to find a way to take care of the present problem , as we did before.

And watching the cold blooded murder of Israel of four little boys on a beach in Gaza discloses Zionists for the child killers and war criminals they are. 

I wonder, is the ground operation being undertaken to stop criticism over the cold blooded killing of these 4 boys.

It seems new crimes keep being committed by terrorist war criminal Israel to stop criticism of prior crimes just committed by them.




Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


----------



## Indofred (Jul 17, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Of all the moronic bastard statements on this thread, that's the worse.
It takes a total fucking bastard to claim kids are targets because they're playing on a beach.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 17, 2014)

Indofred said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



"It was a viable target..."
Where in this sentence does it state, "THEY were a viable target".
Why, nowhere.
Your usual self-hating bullshit.

How dysfunctional WAS your family that you became so incapable of parsing a sentence?


----------



## R.C. Christian (Jul 17, 2014)

So far we have: 4 dead Israelis and 1200 plus Arab casualties That's a lot of payback from a political party that want's to keep expanding their settlements while pushing everyone else towards the sea. 

There are better approaches to this. Extermination of the Palestinians by attrition or otherwise is the least attractive. Political solutions inside Palestine itself would be a brave step as long as they don't devolve into a quasi-civil war like what happened when Israel left last time and Hamas took over.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 17, 2014)

thanks for your input-----"Christian"


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 17, 2014)

R.C. Christian said:


> So far we have: 4 dead Israelis and 1200 plus Arab casualties That's a lot of payback from a political party that want's to keep expanding their settlements while pushing everyone else towards the sea.
> 
> There are better approaches to this. Extermination of the Palestinians by attrition or otherwise is the least attractive. Political solutions inside Palestine itself would be a brave step as long as they don't devolve into a quasi-civil war like what happened when Israel left last time and Hamas took over.



No problem; we'll station YOU at the guardhouse.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jul 17, 2014)

International law says they are protected in their homes, it is Israel in the wrong for unlawfully ordering them to leave their homes. I say fuck Israel and her unlawful orders. I feel nothing but disgust for the illegitimate Zionist regime of war criminals.

Hamas are the good guys, people resisting Occupation as they have a lawful right to do , Zionists are the evil bad guys,  baby and civilian killers, wrecking devastation and terror on the civilians of Gaza.



teddyearp said:


> And your own article states:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jul 17, 2014)

There was no order to evacuate the beach and if there had been, it would have been unlawful and an order noone had an obligation to follow. A few minutes before they were killed an international journalist staying at the nearby hotel was playing soccer with them on the beach .

ZIONIST baby killing war criminal scum in cold blood bombed 4 children.




Indofred said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


----------



## GHook93 (Jul 17, 2014)

Indofred said:


> BBC News - Gaza-Israel conflict: Four boys killed on beach by rocket fire
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No details no pics. My guess is pollywood. You know where they make up shit so the weak minded antisemites like you will eat it up!


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 17, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Why is Israel targeting a hotel for foreign journalists?
> ...



Only because you're a dumbass: wouldn't the foreign journalists report that Hamas was onsite firing rockets?

The NBC reporter was kicking the soccer ball with those kids just minutes before they were murdered.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 17, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Why is Israel targeting a hotel for foreign journalists?
> ...


They were either targeting the hotel or the kids playing on the beach.  Which is it?


----------



## MHunterB (Jul 17, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Not if they were unaware of a rocket launcher on the roof, or munitions storage in the basement........


----------



## MHunterB (Jul 17, 2014)

Poooor l'il sherriliar!  Israel hasn't issued any 'orders' to Gazan people to leave their homes.  What the IDF has done is alerted civilians to the presence of military targets in their neighborhoods, so that they have the chance to leave for someplace safer.

As to 'orders' - those came from HAMAS, ordering the civilians to stay in their homes in hopes of increasing the civilian casualties for their propaganda war.

I wonder what it is about 'Christian pacifist humanitarians' that lets them fantasize that it's OK to spew filthy insults and literally demonize an entire nation of people to further the "cause"......

BTW, just what is that "cause" when it ALSO involves making HAMAS mass murderers into saints?  Just how does a "Christian" excuse four million counts of attempted murder on the part of HAMAS?


----------



## MHunterB (Jul 17, 2014)

fanger said:


> It's a war crime to Target children, so In this case it's worse than Murder



So HAMAS is guilty of four million counts of doing just that, targeting civilians - four million of them.   Thanks for explaining why HAMAS are evil.


----------



## Ibentoken (Jul 17, 2014)

Terrorists responsible for civilian deaths.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 18, 2014)

MHunterB said:


> Poooor l'il sherriliar!  Israel hasn't issued any 'orders' to Gazan people to leave their homes.  What the IDF has done is alerted civilians to the presence of military targets in their neighborhoods, so that they have the chance to leave for someplace safer.
> 
> As to 'orders' - those came from HAMAS, ordering the civilians to stay in their homes in hopes of increasing the civilian casualties for their propaganda war.
> 
> ...



I do believe its Israel doing the killing. Perhaps if the US got Palestine and
 Iron Dome things would be a  bit more equal.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jul 18, 2014)

MHunterB said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > It's a war crime to Target children, so In this case it's worse than Murder
> ...



It is Israel doing the killing of children, cold blooded murder of children, 40% killed in this pogrom in Gaza are children.

Deal with Israel's killing of innocent civilians and children. 

Why do  Zionists target the child?

The ground offensive starts and they begin it in cold blood murdering a 5 month old child.

I think that killing the child is Israel's objective in Gaza.


----------



## Daniyel (Jul 18, 2014)

I don't give a shit about equality - *NOT *everyone are equal, so if they had a better firepower they wasn't aiming on civilians yeah right,* they fire ANYTHING they can aimed on civilians ONLY.*


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jul 18, 2014)

Israel's  orders are kill the child.

We see it in the cold blooded Zionist killing of 4 boys on a beach.

The killing of children in Gaza defines Zionism for every man and woman and child in this world.




MHunterB said:


> Poooor l'il sherriliar!  Israel hasn't issued any 'orders' to Gazan people to leave their homes.  What the IDF has done is alerted civilians to the presence of military targets in their neighborhoods, so that they have the chance to leave for someplace safer.
> 
> As to 'orders' - those came from HAMAS, ordering the civilians to stay in their homes in hopes of increasing the civilian casualties for their propaganda war.
> 
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jul 18, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> I don't give a shit about equality - *NOT *everyone are equal, so if they had a better firepower they wasn't aiming on civilians yeah right,* they fire ANYTHING they can aimed on civilians ONLY.*




I don't give a shit about any of you war criminal baby killing Zionist scum, I pray you all reap what you have sown soon.

God, give us justice for Israel's cold blooded killing of children and innocent civilians in Gaza, justice for Israel's killing of four boys on a beach in Gaza, justice for the over 1500 children killed since 9/2000.


----------



## Daniyel (Jul 18, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > I don't give a shit about equality - *NOT *everyone are equal, so if they had a better firepower they wasn't aiming on civilians yeah right,* they fire ANYTHING they can aimed on civilians ONLY.*
> ...



So you want to talk about God's justice? go take a trip to Gaza see how the term 'Reap what they sown' really looks like.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 18, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> I don't give a shit about equality - *NOT *everyone are equal, so if they had a better firepower they wasn't aiming on civilians yeah right,* they fire ANYTHING they can aimed on civilians ONLY.*



That may be so, but now you just really said Israel knows what they fire at , 4 kids playing soccer on a beach. thanks to lots of money Israel has a little army now and updated equipment. Its not a equal war, since your enemy is fenced in with no where to go. Vultures.

In the eyes of God, everyone is equal.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 18, 2014)

Indofred said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



 Moronic? It appears you didnt even know they were firing at a viable target and the kids were on site due to poor parenting skills.
  Playing on a beach right next to a viable target and collecting scrape metal at the target itself.  
   Would you allow your children to do that?


----------



## Daniyel (Jul 18, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > I don't give a shit about equality - *NOT *everyone are equal, so if they had a better firepower they wasn't aiming on civilians yeah right,* they fire ANYTHING they can aimed on civilians ONLY.*
> ...


Sinners are not equal to normal person nevertheless saints, according to ANY religion, therefore the sinners will eventually reap what they've sown, and pay for their wickedness and crimes.
But I've never seen you mourning about death of Israeli kids-which is why you are among the wicked sinners and you will pay for your crimes.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 18, 2014)

Penelope said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > Poooor l'il sherriliar!  Israel hasn't issued any 'orders' to Gazan people to leave their homes.  What the IDF has done is alerted civilians to the presence of military targets in their neighborhoods, so that they have the chance to leave for someplace safer.
> ...



   When you're out classed and out gunned...? You might want to think twice before starting shit. And that brings up the question. Why would hamass start shit knowing full well they are going to get a shitload of palestinians killed and do little damage to Israel?
  Bet you wont answer that truthfully....
  And there is no being "equal" in war.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 18, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



  They weren't targeting either.
They were targeting a naval dock. And from what I'm reading the Israelis target the beach on a regular basis because it's a gathering point for hamass.
  So we can gather from this that one: People in gaza know damn well the Israelis target the beach...so why are they there?
  Second: Why would hamass use a place like the beach to meet up? Maybe because of the concentration of civilians?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 18, 2014)

Those poor peaceful,innocent palestinians.

Rockets Bombard Israel From Gaza | Video | Break.com


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Daniyel (Jul 18, 2014)

There you go, now remind me what suicide belt has to do with people you don't like.


----------



## amity1844 (Jul 18, 2014)

Israel's biggest fear is the demographic time bomb. Thus Israel targets children.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 18, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> And your own article states:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter how many notices you give, you cannot target civilians.  Period.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 18, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> Sinners are not equal to normal person nevertheless saints, according to ANY religion, therefore the sinners will eventually reap what they've sown, and pay for their wickedness and crimes.
> But I've never seen you mourning about death of Israeli kids-which is why you are among the wicked sinners and you will pay for your crimes.


For almost 50 years now, you've done everything you can to make the Palestinian's life a daily hell.

you shoot at their fishermen
you shoot at their farmers
you restrict their freedom of movement on THEIR OWN LAND!
you demonize and trash them 24/7
you blame them for all the violence
It doesn't matter whether there is a truce or ceasefire, you don't stop shooting.  A drone strike here; an extra-judicial killing there; a targeted assassination a week later; military raids; commando raids; ground offensives; this has been non-stop for the past 47 years.

You've done everything to could to get the world to hate them and all you've accomplished, is that the world now hates you!  

It's only a matter of time before Israel is held accountable for their crimes against humanity.  Come Judgment Day, you're going to be in a world of shit!


----------



## Ibentoken (Jul 18, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > I don't give a shit about equality - *NOT *everyone are equal, so if they had a better firepower they wasn't aiming on civilians yeah right,* they fire ANYTHING they can aimed on civilians ONLY.*
> ...



Israel is God's.  Your prayers are bullshit.  You're confused.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 18, 2014)

Ibentoken said:


> Israel is God's.  Your prayers are bullshit.  You're confused.


God would not choose a bunch of narcissistic assholes who walk around thinking their shit don't stink.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 18, 2014)

amity1844 said:


> Israel's biggest fear is the demographic time bomb. Thus Israel targets children.



Its an odd notion of using uncontrolled breeding in an attempt to overwhelm another population. Suppose moslems did, then what?

Somehow, I dont envision an explosive growth rate among 3rd world Moslem Death Cultists, (third world because theyre 7th century in theyre worldviews), particularly positive for the planet, especially uncontrolled growth among those whos formula for a worldview is embodied by You love life, We love death. 

You, Moslems dont seem to have any real plan for what you would do when you do outbreed the rest of the population. As we see in every corner of the globe when Moslems are left to their own devices, ethnic/religious hatreds, violence, poverty and disease seem to be the norm. We see this dynamic repeated everywhere such that Moslem populations are growing faster than their nations of origin can support them. The result is legions of Moslems who are lacking in any marketable job skills, people with a perverse sense of entitlement who are utterly unemployable and incapable of providing for themselves and their families such that their rage and ineptitude is directed at the infidel West as an excuse for their own self inflicted failures. 

Absent the infidels to have as the focus of their hatreds, moslems just find cause to hate other Moslems (Shia, sufi, what have you). 

Youre not well thought-out on this.


----------



## Ibentoken (Jul 18, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> > Israel is God's.  Your prayers are bullshit.  You're confused.
> ...



God has a covenant with Israel.  What your opinions are of some people is of no consequence.  Carry on.


----------



## MHunterB (Jul 18, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> > Israel is God's.  Your prayers are bullshit.  You're confused.
> ...



Well, there's proof that GOD certainly didn't choose Hostility or the sherrithing or Billo........


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jul 18, 2014)

Ibentoken said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Ibentoken said:
> ...



God's promises were fulfilled by Jesus, no covenant absent Jews accepting Jesus as Messiah. Your opinion is of no consequence .


----------



## Ibentoken (Jul 18, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



Doesn't your bible say Jesus will rule from Jerusalem in Israel?


----------



## Coyote (Jul 18, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



WTF?

Oh wait.

Deja Vous.

I recall someone saying the same thing about settlers in the Occupied Terretories being responsible for letting their kids play in the Occupied Territories.  I guess that's as good an excuse as any for killing them


----------



## Jroc (Jul 18, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > BBC News - Gaza-Israel conflict: Four boys killed on beach by rocket fire
> ...



*Hamas is committing massive self-genocide to its woman and children* 

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMG7Fze6sgQ"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMG7Fze6sgQ[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Jul 18, 2014)

> Hamas Urges Residents To Stay To Protect Weaponry. In a statement released by the Hamas Interior Ministry Monday, the terrorist group told Palestinians in the Gaza Strip, To all of our people who have evacuated their homes  return to them immediately and do not leave the house. You must follow the directives of the Interior Ministry. This is psychological warfare, random messages to instill panic in people. Hamas even threatened to kill those who disobeyed: Those who fail to comply with the instructions will endanger their lives and the lives of their families. Beware. Last week, Hamas spokesman Sami Abu Zuhri said on Hamas Al-Aqsa TV, People are still going to the Kawari family house in order to prevent the Zionist occupations warplanes from targeting it This attests to the character of our noble, jihad-fighting people, who defend their rights and their homes with their bare chests and their blood. The policy of people confronting the Israeli warplanes with their bare chests in order to protect their homes has proven effective against the occupation.



Hamas tells Palestinian civilians to stay in homes in face of Israeli warnings



> Israel Agrees To A Ceasefire Against Its Own Interests; Hamas Rejects It.



Israel accepts UN-proposed 'pause' as Hamas rockets fall



> Israel Has Kept Crossing Points Open To Gaza To Provide Humanitarian Aid  And Hamas Is Firing On Them.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 18, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > I don't give a shit about equality - *NOT *everyone are equal, so if they had a better firepower they wasn't aiming on civilians yeah right,* they fire ANYTHING they can aimed on civilians ONLY.*
> ...




    If there is a "god"  meting out justice against people responsible for murdering children----there would 
be no muslims left in the world----and probably  about half  the Christian population would be gone
In sum-----muslims over the past 1400 years and Christians over the past 1800 years have murdered hundreds of millions in the name of their respective religions.     Jews never came remotely close to the 
blood dripping from your hands.      You got a prayer for justice for the two million biafran children 
murdered in the name of the rapist pig of Arabia?-----how about the hindu children or east Pakistan?---
how about the Shiite and Kurdish children of Iraq----and the children of Syria?-----how about the pigs 
who murdered children in the USA in the name of the rapist pig?       It is sad ----not my style----to trivialize any number of children or people of any age violently killed----but 1500 dead in war over the course of 14 years is small potatoes simply in comparison to the bombing of Berlin   in  1945----and compared to the stuff that the worshippers of the rapist pig accomplished IN EVERY land in which they controlled as a majority---EVERY LAND------  is ---comparatively -----a small number.     Why any person would focus on jews---being MOST LIKELY a person from people who murdered thousands if not tens of thousands---fascinates me.     Of course I can only conjecture----but it seems to me that the person is so overcome by a heavy sense of guilt over the reality of her own world------that she needs an outlet.   
There were forces also murderous----do not fret----the romans were just as barbaric as the Christians who invaded and murdered in the Americas------and they also engaged in an equally barbaric form of 
chattel slavery


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 18, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...




Because I have known lots of muslims for a long time----I noticed when they began to 
take up  "jesus"   in their propaganda.   Its a fairly new concept and has certainly not 
caught up amongst all of the UMMAH.-----it happened sometime in the 1970-80s 
The most idiotic manifestation was an event which I believe happened about 30 years ago---
the piece of scum    Arafat----entered a church and-----made a speech which was supposed 
to be something like a prayer-----he opened with   "Dear Lord Jesus....

He actually said it in English as if he were addressing some naïve people in the bible 
belt of Oklahoma.......... it might have gone over well ....                  ???


----------



## Hollie (Jul 19, 2014)

Coyote said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Umm, no. They were just convenient cannon fodder for their Islamist masters. 

Just when you think that the depraved, Islamist mindset can't do anything more depraved and revolting, it does. 

Dead Palis make 7 second sound bites. Plus, we're treated to those silly Islamist slogans such as, "volcanoes of fire", and "gates of hell".


----------



## teddyearp (Jul 19, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > And your own article states:
> ...



So who is Hamas targeting with their rocket fire?


----------



## teddyearp (Jul 19, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> For almost 50 years now, you've done everything you can to make the Palestinian's life a daily hell.
> 
> you shoot at their fishermen
> you shoot at their farmers<snip>



I keep seeing these two claims brought up.  Any documentation to back it up?  Mainly that they are innocent non combative farmers and fishermen?


----------



## teddyearp (Jul 19, 2014)

I do want to add something.  Call it a voice of reason.

Regardless of how or why it happened, it is a darn shame that the four children were killed and I am sorry it happened.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 19, 2014)

*Hoax alert: Video showing Hamas using children as human shields is from Syria*


As the number of atrocities in which Israel kills children in Gaza mounts, Israel advocates are getting more desperate to find justifications for the slaughter.

Many are sharing the above video titled Hamas using children as human shields. But the video is not from Palestine. It is actually from Syria. It was first posted to YouTube at least five months ago.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nH3a87_29Lo]**MUST SEE** Syrian Kids Launching Mortar Together! [HQ] - YouTube[/ame]

Hoax alert: Video showing ?Hamas using children as human shields? is from Syria | The Electronic Intifada


----------



## teddyearp (Jul 20, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...



 [MENTION=2873]Billo_Really[/MENTION]: still waiting for you to answer this.


----------



## Ibentoken (Jul 20, 2014)

http://pamelageller.com/2014/07/video-hamas-announces-will-give-grenades-gazas-children.html/


----------



## teddyearp (Jul 23, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



  [MENTION=2873]Billo_Really[/MENTION] Third call!!  I've noticed that it is hopeless getting straight answers out of the pali's around here, no wonder all the name calling .. . . .


----------



## Daniyel (Jul 23, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...



Don't bother buddy.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jul 23, 2014)

The thread is addressing Israel's murder of 4 little boys, Israel alone committed this cold blooded murder. Stop avoiding the topic. 



Roudy said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...


----------



## flacaltenn (Jul 23, 2014)

*Moderation Message:

This topic has strayed too far from the OP. 
Instead of closing it. I'm gonna ASK that you 
reserve this OP for discussing it's SPECIFIC topic. 

And please cut out the personal attacks and 
side discussions.. 
As I have just done. 

FlaCalTenn*


----------



## teddyearp (Jul 25, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...



last call.


----------



## Challenger (Jul 26, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



Erm....nobody, since "everyone knows" Palestinian rockets don't have targeting systems. 

Basically the Palestinians *hope* to hit IDF Regulars and/or Reservists or IDF installations, but as they don't have modern technology, are trapped behind IDF wire and concrete barriers, they regret they are unable, unlike the IDF, to accurately triangulate the positions of their targets, so they are reduced to lighting the blue touch paper and hoping for the best.


----------



## Challenger (Jul 26, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> Third call!!  I've noticed that it is hopeless getting straight answers out of the pali's around here, no wonder all the name calling .. . . .
> 
> last call.



The only name calling I've noticed around here come from the Zionists around here, we "palis" just retaliate from time to time; we do have a right to defend ourselves, do we not?


----------



## Challenger (Jul 26, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> *Moderation Message:
> 
> This topic has strayed too far from the OP.
> Instead of closing it. I'm gonna ASK that you
> ...



Sorry, didn't see your message. Will do.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 26, 2014)

Challenger said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...





> Basically the Palestinians *hope* to hit IDF Regulars and/or Reservists or IDF installations,



The Palestinians say that they just shoot rockets in the direction that the tanks and airplane come from.

I guess you can't expect more than that.


----------



## toastman (Jul 26, 2014)

P F Tinmore said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...



Where dis you read that?


----------



## toastman (Jul 26, 2014)

Challenger said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...



Can you back up this statement?


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 26, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> *So who is Hamas targeting with their rocket fire?*
> 
> [MENTION=2873]Billo_Really[/MENTION]: still waiting for you to answer this.


Hamas cannot target their rockets.

They are indiscriminant weapons.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 26, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> last call.


I answered your question.

Now what about the boys on the beach the IDF deliberately murdered?


----------



## Hollie (Jul 26, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > last call.
> ...



Why such melodrama? You've noted elsewhere that "only 26 Israelis" have been killed by rockets fired from Islamic terrorists in Gaza. 

Aren't you being a bit, umm, _Racist_?


----------



## toastman (Jul 26, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > last call.
> ...



Deliberate?? Where's your evidence if that?

Why would Israel want to kill 4 boys?


----------



## Daniyel (Jul 26, 2014)

toastman said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...



Stop the fucking lies, "deliberately aiming civilians" - No evidence for that, just demonizing Israel in every chance you have Billo, but when I ask you what good would come to Israel to kill this kids, you just dodge again and again, nobody told me so far what good can it bring to Israel, however, Hamas does "deliberately" aiming on civilians and they are very proud of that actually, and the only one who benefits from the 4 boys is Hamas, not Israel.


----------



## fanger (Jul 26, 2014)

An apology to the parents would be a good start


----------



## Daniyel (Jul 26, 2014)

fanger said:


> An apology to the parents would be a good start


Nope, Israel wasn't officially blamed therefore no reason for officially apologize.
How about an apologize from Hamas by the way? they are so peaceful and thoughtful.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 26, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> Stop the fucking lies, "deliberately aiming civilians" - No evidence for that,


You're ridiculous!

80% of the targets in Gaza, have been civilian targets.



> _ Another Israeli Attack on a Hospital, Another War Crime
> 
> *Israeli tanks attacked Al Aqsa hospital in Deir Al Balah three times this afternoon*, killing five patients and doctors, and injuring more than 70.
> 
> ...


You are deliberately targeting civilian's and lying your ass off just to do it.  You have no regard for human life and right now, there is no difference between you and Nazi Germany.  And just like Germany 70 years ago, your country is going to get its ass whipped!



Daniyel said:


> just demonizing Israel in every chance you have Billo,


Not true.  I say very nice things about the Israeli left.  The Israeli right can go fuck themselves. 



Daniyel said:


> but when I ask you what good would come to Israel to kill this kids, you just dodge again and again, nobody told me so far what good can it bring to Israel,


No, I answered that bullshit rhetorical statement of yours.  This is just another example of how far you psycho's are willing to lie.



Daniyel said:


> however, Hamas does "deliberately" aiming on civilians and they are very proud of that actually, and the only one who benefits from the 4 boys is Hamas, not Israel.


Hamas cannot "aim" indiscriminant weapons.  That's why they are war crimes.

You can't have your cake and eat it to.


----------



## Beelzebub (Jul 26, 2014)

If Hamas are using the most precise weapons they have, then they are aiming.

Oddly Israel CAN aim its precision weapons.  And keeps aiming them at civilians.  That is a war crime.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 26, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> Nope, Israel wasn't officially blamed therefore no reason for officially apologize.
> How about an apologize from Hamas by the way? they are so peaceful and thoughtful.


Compared to Israel, they're Mother Theresa.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 26, 2014)

Beelzebub said:


> If Hamas are using the most precise weapons they have, then they are aiming.


Here's the Hamas "aiming system"...

...they fire it out of the trunk of their car, then go turn on CNN to see where it landed.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 26, 2014)

toastman said:


> Deliberate?? Where's your evidence if that?


80% of the dead and wounded are civilians.  Do the math!




toastman said:


> Why would Israel want to kill 4 boys?


To show genocidal progress.  

That ensures future funding and appropriations for their military.


----------



## docmauser1 (Jul 26, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> You're ridiculous! 80% of the targets in Gaza, have been civilian targets.


Is there any "gaza military"?


----------



## docmauser1 (Jul 26, 2014)

Beelzebub said:


> If Hamas are using the most precise weapons they have, then they are aiming. Oddly Israel CAN aim its precision weapons.  And keeps aiming them at civilians.  That is a war crime.


How so, if we get an impression that, "civilian women" and "civilian children" are launching rockets?


----------



## Beelzebub (Jul 26, 2014)

You are a troll Doc.

Your question doesn't even make sense.


----------



## Daniyel (Jul 26, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Deliberate?? Where's your evidence if that?
> ...



Another lie by Billo,
500 out of the 1000 fatalities in Gaza is Hamas terrorists, which makes it 50%.
Another fact about genocide, less than 1% out of the Palestinians died by Israeli Forces, removing those who carrier weapons or exploded themselves of course!
This little lies you always sneak inside your replies is really annoying Billo.
So do the math yourself.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 26, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> Another lie by Billo,


I don't lie.



Daniyel said:


> 500 out of the 1000 fatalities in Gaza is Hamas terrorists, which makes it 50%.


Where's your proof of this?



Daniyel said:


> Another fact about genocide, less than 1% out of the Palestinians died by Israeli Forces, removing those who carrier weapons or exploded themselves of course!


And just what is that based on?



Daniyel said:


> This little lies you always sneak inside your replies is really annoying Billo.
> So do the math yourself.


Tell me, does your fellow IDF brethren lie?



> _Testimony 7  Rules of Engagement
> 
> The commander stressed using fire power from the air and on the ground. You see something and youre not quite sure? You shoot.Fire power was insane. We went in and the booms were just mad. *The minute we got to our starting line, we simply began to fire at suspect places.a house, a window.In urban warfare, anyone is your enemy. No innocents. *Houses were taken over with soldiers positioned inside according to plan.
> 
> ...


Are those lies, you inhuman prick?


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 26, 2014)

docmauser1 said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > You're ridiculous! 80% of the targets in Gaza, have been civilian targets.
> ...


No.


----------



## Daniyel (Jul 26, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



Billo you said so many lies I don't even know if you can control it..
Opposing yourself - I'll start with your latest one, 
Gaza Legal Government has a military wing called Az-Adin el-Qassam, this is the Gaza Military..
Anyway you just spam bullshit and lies, and every time I try to approach nicely to ask about your position, you just dodge again and again..pathetic.
Sad part is that you Billo just whine every time I'm saying something harsh to you, but you keep calling my friends and family (forget about me) murderers and inhuman or whatever your creative mind produce, so fuck you Billo..now go cry to mommy.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 26, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> Billo you said so many lies I don't even know if you can control it..


I told you, I don't lie.



Daniyel said:


> Opposing yourself - I'll start with your latest one,
> Gaza Legal Government has a military wing called Az-Adin el-Qassam, this is the Gaza Military..


I thought they were terrorists?

If that is the Gazan military, then why aren't they allowed to have weapons?




Daniyel said:


> Anyway you just spam bullshit and lies, and every time I try to approach nicely to ask about your position, you just dodge again and again..pathetic.


When you ask nice, I respond nice.  When you try to play these bullshit word games, or say something obviously not true (like I don't answer your questions), then I respond another way.

You get what you give.




Daniyel said:


> Sad part is that you Billo just whine every time I'm saying something harsh to you, but you keep calling my friends and family (forget about me) murderers and inhuman or whatever your creative mind produce, so fuck you Billo..now go cry to mommy.


I haven't said anything about your friends and family.

Funny how you accuse me of the very thing you happen to be doing at that moment.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 26, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Another lie by Billo,
> ...



Hey Danny Boy!

*When are you going to answer my questions?*


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6-hLtGW1C0]Israel Commits War Crimes While World Turns A Blind Eye | Interview with Harry Fear - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## toastman (Jul 26, 2014)

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel Commits War Crimes While World Turns A Blind Eye | Interview with Harry Fear - YouTube



Don't launch rockets
Don't launch rockets
Don't launch rockets

And don't sneak into Israel through tunnels.

Why can't the single digit IQ Palestinians understand this??


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2014)

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Israel Commits War Crimes While World Turns A Blind Eye | Interview with Harry Fear - YouTube
> ...



They made it out of the negative?


----------



## Daniyel (Jul 27, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



The plan of Gaza is to try kill all the 2+ digits could be a faster and easier way..


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jul 27, 2014)

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Israel Commits War Crimes While World Turns A Blind Eye | Interview with Harry Fear - YouTube
> ...



Resistance does not justify Israel carrying out war crimes against the civilian population of Gaza.

The whole world saw the cold blooded murder of four little boys on a Gaza beach.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 27, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...




what  WE KNOW ---so far is that the area in question was rendered a  theatre of battle---
by   isaallah worshipping scum-----who used the specific area as a  baby brain smashing 
bomb launching pad ------into Israel.     Israel decided to defang and disarm the dog and 
pig isaallah worshippers who liked so much to launch baby brain smashing bombs 
at the  children of Israel------in order to avoid casualties of the innocent----Israel 
INFORMED the people of the area --TIME TO LEAVE---but   gazan mothers-----eager to 
collect the monetary awards given to  isaallah worshipping sows who throw their 
children under bombs------said to the kids-----KIDS ---GO PLAY ON THE BEACH---THE 
BEACH FROM WHICH YOUR GLORIUS BRETHEREN LAUNCHED BABY BRAIN SMASHING 
BOMBS AT ISRAEL------HOPEFULLY YOU WILL DIE AND GO TO JANNAH AND 
----OF COURSE---I WILL GET MONEY -----the boys in question were not little children---
they were adolescents------eager in their puberty -----for the  WHORIES OF JANNAH


----------



## Ropey (Jul 27, 2014)

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Israel Commits War Crimes While World Turns A Blind Eye | Interview with Harry Fear - YouTube
> ...



Because that's what they want to do.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 27, 2014)

Just overheard ----TV news-----a few hours ago-----eager to see more kids dead in the gutters 
of Gaza-----the Gazans decided to break that annoying ceasefire thing and launched several large 
bombs into civilian areas of Israel----one was intercepted  by the "DOME"----and the others----to the 
dismay of  'the lawyer' et al--------did not kill anyone.    We all know that the mothers of Gaza---
eager to throw their kids under bombs  INSISTED  on  the launching of the bombs into Israel .  
They,   now pray to    ISALLAHUAKBAAAR      for return fire-------as everyone knows


----------



## Daniyel (Jul 27, 2014)

I think its time to close this thread,  no evidence provided so far.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 27, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



There is no "resistance". There is only Islamic terrorism.


----------



## fanger (Jul 27, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> what  WE KNOW ---so far is that the area in question was rendered a  theatre of battle---
> by   isaallah worshipping scum-----who used the specific area as a  baby brain smashing
> bomb launching pad ------into Israel.     Israel decided to defang and disarm the dog and
> pig isaallah worshippers who liked so much to launch baby brain smashing bombs
> ...


Graphic warning
baby brain smashing bombs


----------



## Daniyel (Jul 27, 2014)

fanger said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > what  WE KNOW ---so far is that the area in question was rendered a  theatre of battle---
> ...



The way you wave with dead kids photos.. it means anything to you?


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 27, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> The way you wave with dead kids photos.. it means anything to you?


Blowing the brains of children out the back of their head, certainly doesn't mean anything to you.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 27, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> I think its time to close this thread,  no evidence provided so far.


Why can't you answer my questions, asshole?

You're such a fuckin' hypocrite!


----------



## montelatici (Jul 27, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6wRkjmfcTU"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6wRkjmfcTU[/ame]


----------



## Daniyel (Jul 27, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > The way you wave with dead kids photos.. it means anything to you?
> ...


Unlike you and your cruel joke about the Israeli teens I do care about human life, but you just squeeze and milk every photo you can get, too bad people are not trying to leave Gaza or at least not voting to Hamas, pff...
I have priorities, if a single blood drop of Israeli would be split I don't care about collateral damage for those who supported it in the first place, I would gladly try to negotiate and talk as long as no threat is presence for Israelis, but since there is, I'm not going to accept any kind of mercy to those swore to kill me in the first place.
Fuck off Billo, go aid Gaza if you really care about human life.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 27, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...



Of course you do, as long as it is Jewish life.  You could give a shit about Christians or Muslims or goyim in general.


----------



## Daniyel (Jul 27, 2014)

montelatici said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6wRkjmfcTU



Yeah I've seen it, still no proof IDF forces shot the kids, not even any sort of evidence of the explosion except the sound and the smoke which can also occur from every landmine/explosion since Hamas usually hide weapons among civilians it only proves to me that its all staged and its Hamas responsible either for placing landmine in the shore (although it would've cut the poor kid legs) or storing rockets near journalists/civilians.
Still nobody answer the question, what could Israel benefit by killing 4 kids except world de-legitimization?


----------



## Daniyel (Jul 27, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...


Said *ISRAELIS*, and *PRIORITIES *but in your case you can fuck off with Billo.


----------



## CMike (Jul 27, 2014)

montelatici said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6wRkjmfcTU


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 27, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> Unlike you and your cruel joke about the Israeli teens I do care about human life, but you just squeeze and milk every photo you can get, too bad


No, you don't care about human life and that comment proves it.




Daniyel said:


> people are not trying to leave Gaza or at least not voting to Hamas, pff...


The "people" can't leave Gaza and who they vote for, is none of your fuckin' business!



Daniyel said:


> I have priorities, if a single blood drop of Israeli would be split I don't care about collateral damage for those who supported it in the first place, I would gladly try to negotiate and talk as long as no threat is presence for Israelis, but since there is, I'm not going to accept any kind of mercy to those swore to kill me in the first place.
> Fuck off Billo, go aid Gaza if you really care about human life.


There is no threat present, if there is no occupation.


----------



## CMike (Jul 27, 2014)

Here is another one.


----------



## fanger (Jul 27, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...



Would that include Arab Israeli's?


----------



## montelatici (Jul 27, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6wRkjmfcTU
> ...



Israel wants to terrorize the Palestinian population to force them to accept permanent occupation and reject resistance against it.  Israel, if not attacked has no reason to change the status quo andwill continue to build and eventually populate all of the West Bank and eventually Gaza.  Israel has always wanted all of historical Palestine and the current right-wing and extreme right-wing Government has this as their goal.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jul 27, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



Here we go with the "goyim" again.  Tell me, monte, do you care about the 170,000 killed in Syria, or are they meaningless to you, because they weren't killed by Jews?


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jul 27, 2014)

We believe every human being was made in the Image of G-d, and every good human being goes to Heaven.  What Daniel means, I think, is that he would protect his own nationality from an enemy nation.  In fact, Daniel said he would rather be called an Israeli than a Jew.  So it has nothing to do with your "goyim" theories.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 27, 2014)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...



Monte Fuhrer is a hypocritical callous piece of shit.
The poor little boy once got kicked off a bus by the IDF so he spends the rest of his pathetic life crying.
That is so gay.


----------



## fanger (Jul 27, 2014)

Warning graphic


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jul 27, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Is that what happened?


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 27, 2014)

fanger said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVmbuRexhEY
> Warning graphic



Headline:
Emotionally stunted Muslims parents allow children to play on beach that the IDF just told them to leave.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 27, 2014)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...



Of course I am concerned.  Syria has a population of around 25 million and the war is between two well-armed combatants having fought for a few years.  The death toll in Gaza is much higher considering deaths per capita and time involved.


----------



## fanger (Jul 27, 2014)

fanger said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



 [MENTION=49937]Daniyel[/MENTION]


----------



## docmauser1 (Jul 27, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Of course I am concerned.  Syria has a population of around 25 million and the war is between two well-armed combatants having fought for a few years.  The death toll in Gaza is much higher considering deaths per capita and time involved.


They love death in hamasabad more, than they do in Syria.


----------



## Daniyel (Jul 27, 2014)

fanger said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...


Some of my best friends are Israeli Arabs, some Bedouin and some Druze, and yes, I do.
But of course Gaza is such a pluralistic and advance society! 
 [MENTION=49167]fanger[/MENTION]


----------



## fanger (Jul 27, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...



some of my best friends are Jewish


----------



## Daniyel (Jul 27, 2014)

fanger said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...


Strange, are you Palestinian/Israeli Arab?


----------



## Daniyel (Jul 27, 2014)

Nah what am I thinking to myself, no chance you even have any friends.


----------



## fanger (Jul 27, 2014)

Maybe "my friends" are planning to hit Israel where it hurts, 50 IDF dead is such a low number Mazel Tov


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 27, 2014)

fanger said:


> Maybe "my friends" are planning to hit Israel where it hurts, 50 IDF dead is such a low number Mazel Tov



They're going to stop buying Israeli Bonds?


----------



## teddyearp (Jul 27, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> > _Testimony 7  Rules of Engagement
> >
> > The commander stressed using fire power from the air and on the ground. You see something and youre not quite sure? You shoot.Fire power was insane. We went in and the booms were just mad. *The minute we got to our starting line, we simply began to fire at suspect places.a house, a window.In urban warfare, anyone is your enemy. No innocents. *Houses were taken over with soldiers positioned inside according to plan.
> >
> ...



Your article is five years old and has no bearing upon the current operation.  So, it is as good as a lie on your part as it gets you propaganda whore.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 27, 2014)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...



What is the age of the idiots posting here?  Now we have the little punk spewing his homophobia.  Disgusting the Israel Firsters, in every way.


----------



## teddyearp (Jul 27, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > last call.
> ...



You answered my question finally after over a week and only after you used some one else's post to answer it.  And that is the only reason you answered it, because you couldn't come up with any sort of a reasonable answer yourself.  And I still say that even though Hamas' rockets are lacking in targeting systems, they still launch them at civilian targets.

About the four boys killed?  I am sad that it happened, but it cannot be proved that it was deliberate murder.


----------



## teddyearp (Jul 27, 2014)

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel Commits War Crimes While World Turns A Blind Eye | Interview with Harry Fear - YouTube




While this video may have some merit to this thread, I find that it is highly motivated against any sort of 'neutral' reporting.  I then looked into how one would or could get into Gaza.  Regardless of the restrictions on the Israeli side, there are several restrictions on the Gaza side.

So basically, you have to have a 'host' or be a reporter or something.  That smacks of the Palestinians controlling what outsiders can get into Gaza for a 'neutral' view.  Or IMHO, if your view isn't going to be what they want to see and/or report, you will not be allowed in.

As your video proved when Harry Fear said that he was informed "not to point your cameras at this or that".

And that is when I stopped watching.

Next?


----------



## teddyearp (Jul 28, 2014)

And Hamas do the Palestinians do not target civilians?

Mortar shell attack kills at least four in Eshkol | JPost | Israel News


----------



## fanger (Jun 12, 2015)

An Israeli military investigation has cleared its forces of wrongdoing over the deaths of four Palestinian boys in an attack in Gaza during the 2014 war.

It concluded the boys, killed in missile strikes on a beach, had been mistaken for Hamas militants preparing to attack Israeli forces.

At the time, the incident drew widespread condemnation.

It happened early on in the 50-day war between Israel and Gaza militants which lasted from July to late August.

The conflict left at least 2,189 Palestinians dead, including more than 1,486 civilians, according to the UN. On the Israeli side, 67 soldiers were killed along with six civilians.

Gaza beach attack Israel struck boys in error - BBC News

Case closed


----------



## Daniyel (Jun 12, 2015)

Who killed the four boys on the Gaza beach - Thomas Wictor
Pallywood Case number 673#
Case closed months ago, by Thomas Wictor.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 12, 2015)

The lengths at which the Israeli propagandists go to justify the murder of children is truly remarkable.  In any case, the the Israelis do what they always do, when unable to deny the event took place, they just claim it was an accident.

"*Gaza beach attack: Israel 'struck boys in error'"
*
"An Israeli military investigation has cleared its forces of wrongdoing over the deaths of four Palestinian boys in an attack in Gaza during the 2014 war. It concluded the boys, killed in missile strikes on a beach, had been mistaken for Hamas militants preparing to attack Israeli forces."

Isn't that precious.

Gaza beach attack Israel struck boys in error - BBC News


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 12, 2015)

montelatici said:


> The lengths at which the Israeli propagandists go to justify the murder of children is truly remarkable.  In any case, the the Israelis do what they always do, when unable to deny the event took place, they just claim it was an accident.
> 
> "*Gaza beach attack: Israel 'struck boys in error'"
> *
> ...





 Unlike the Palestinian investigators who come up with the same Well they were only Jews who we killed and they have no right to be there.

 AND YOU AGREE WITH THEM 100%


----------



## montelatici (Jun 12, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > The lengths at which the Israeli propagandists go to justify the murder of children is truly remarkable.  In any case, the the Israelis do what they always do, when unable to deny the event took place, they just claim it was an accident.
> ...



Why do you make such outlandish claims.  Your comments are slanderous.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 12, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 If you have evidence to the contrary then produce it, or is all the evidence pointing to the Palestinians rewarding their mass murderers.


----------



## Thunderbird (Jun 12, 2015)

The Israelis have been the primary aggressors in the conflict.

If Americans Knew - What every American needs to know about Israel Palestine

WRMEA Middle East History Begin s Admission in 1982 That Israel Started Three of Its Wars


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 12, 2015)

montelatici said:


> The lengths at which the Israeli propagandists go to justify the murder of children is truly remarkable.  In any case, the the Israelis do what they always do, when unable to deny the event took place, they just claim it was an accident.
> 
> "*Gaza beach attack: Israel 'struck boys in error'"
> *
> ...


amen to that.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 12, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Israel Commits War Crimes While World Turns A Blind Eye | Interview with Harry Fear - YouTube
> ...


By 'neutral' reporting do you mean regurgitating Israeli press releases?


----------



## Thunderbird (Jun 12, 2015)

Why should American taxpayers be forced to prop up the Israelis with billions of tax dollars?  How does America benefit?


----------



## toastman (Jun 12, 2015)

montelatici said:


> The lengths at which the Israeli propagandists go to justify the murder of children is truly remarkable.  In any case, the the Israelis do what they always do, when unable to deny the event took place, they just claim it was an accident.
> 
> "*Gaza beach attack: Israel 'struck boys in error'"
> *
> ...



Show me one post where someone justified the attack. Also, how do you know it was murder? How do you know it wasn't an errant shell, human error?


----------



## aris2chat (Jun 12, 2015)

toastman said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > The lengths at which the Israeli propagandists go to justify the murder of children is truly remarkable.  In any case, the the Israelis do what they always do, when unable to deny the event took place, they just claim it was an accident.
> ...



and legal expert say Israel went too far to avoid casualties

Article to Criticize Israel for Excessive Warnings in Gaza The Investigative Project on Terrorism


----------



## toastman (Jun 12, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



One thing pro Palestinians forget to mention is that if Hamas never launched any rockets, the entire war would have never happened.


----------



## proudveteran06 (Jun 13, 2015)

Indeependent said:


> Now that's a quality education...
> "We're being shelled?!  Let's go play on the beach!"
> Stupid is as stupid does.



Maybe they should stop shooting Rockets into Israel . What would be your reaction if Hamas actually succeeded in building those tunnels into Israel and tried to kill and Kidnap as many as possible?  Stupid is as stupid does


----------



## theliq (Jun 13, 2015)

toastman said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


As I keep telling you..it was Israel and the USA who promoted Hamas,Armed them and gave them bucket loads of money


----------



## theliq (Jun 13, 2015)

proudveteran06 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Now that's a quality education...
> ...


Well the IDF don't need to...they just fire SOTArt Weaponary.


----------



## theliq (Jun 13, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


BECAUSE "ITS/HE'S"A MORON comes to mind instantly Monti..steve


----------



## theliq (Jun 13, 2015)

Thunderbird said:


> The Israelis have been the primary aggressors in the conflict.
> 
> If Americans Knew - What every American needs to know about Israel Palestine
> 
> WRMEA Middle East History Begin s Admission in 1982 That Israel Started Three of Its Wars


You have said it all Thunder....but most Americans are brain washed and dopey to boot,so nothing will change on that point......The differences are Shocking,yet the Jewish lobby on here are subs


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 13, 2015)

toastman said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


One thing pro Israelis forget to mention is that if the European foreigners did not go to take over Palestine, the entire war would have never happened.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 13, 2015)

toastman said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > The lengths at which the Israeli propagandists go to justify the murder of children is truly remarkable.  In any case, the the Israelis do what they always do, when unable to deny the event took place, they just claim it was an accident.
> ...


Either Israel targets civilians or it is the oops capital of the world.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 13, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...






 No reporting the truth and facts from all sides. That way you get a balanced view of what really happens. Problem is when this is done you claim it is hasbara because it tells the truth about the palestinians


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 13, 2015)

Thunderbird said:


> Why should American taxpayers be forced to prop up the Israelis with billions of tax dollars?  How does America benefit?





By keeping thousands of defence workers of welfare, getting  access to new defence strategies and equipment. having an intelligence network in the M.E. so they know of any troubles brewing. Finally having a staging post that will allow them to defend the USA from an attack coming from the East


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 13, 2015)

theliq said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...







 Looking in the mirror and thinking about yourself again


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 13, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...






 One thing you forget is that arab muslims took over 78% of Palestine, and the war started back in 1917 before Europeans or anyone took over anything.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 13, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 Or hamas is deliberately using civilians as propaganda and forcing them to stay in structures about to be destroyed


----------



## proudveteran06 (Jun 13, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Palestinians don't target civilians? The tunnels that were being dug by them from Gaza to " Israel Proper" that was never recognized. ?  It is always their intention for those Savages to kill, maim and Kidnap as many Israelis as possible. I suppose previous suicide bombings make them seem civilized . It's the Palestinian way


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 13, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...


You don't get your information from all sides. Every time I post something you have never heard of it.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 13, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


*WTF!*

You need to read up.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 13, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...






 EVIDENCE as I have heard all your islamonzi propaganda before, I just choose to ignore it


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 13, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Isn't ignore the root of ignorance?


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jun 13, 2015)

Locals rule.


----------



## RoccoR (Jun 13, 2015)

P F Tinmore, et al,

You know this is not true.  We discussed this at length some time ago.



P F Tinmore said:


> Isn't ignore the root of ignorance?


*(COMMENT)*

First, none of the journalist actually witnessed either the strike or the gunfire.  The hotel was full of all kinds of journalist in it and no one saw anything.  Why?  Because it was not Naval Gunfire.  It was indirect artillery fire aiming at the building across the street from the hotel with HAMAS in it.  

As unfortunate as it is, people die in wars.  And the Palestinian who initiate the conditions for counterattacks are culpable.

The furtherance of this "murder" threat is merely to incite emotions and to attend the HAMAS Agenda.  It was collateral damage and unintentional death.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## fanger (Jun 13, 2015)

Although the attack was witnessed by a Guardian reporter, no attempt was made by the Israeli military investigators to seek a statement.

"it was decided to conduct an *aerial attack* against the figures which had been identified, after all the necessary authorizations for an attack had been obtained, and after a civilian presence in the area had been ruled out.

“When one of the identified figures entered into the remains of the container which had been attacked on the day prior to the incident, one missile was fired from the air towards the container and the adjoining shed. As a result of this attack, it appeared that one of the figures identified was hit. Following this attack, the rest of the figures began to run in the direction of the compound’s exit. Shortly before their exit from the compound, an additional missile was* fired from the air* towards them, which hit the figures in question after they had exited the compound.”
Israel exonerates itself over Gaza beach killings of four children last year World news The Guardian

It was not collateral damage, they were the target of the drone strikes


----------



## aris2chat (Jun 13, 2015)

Israel exceeded legal standards in Gaza conflict military group tells UN The Times of Israel


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 13, 2015)

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You know this is not true.  We discussed this at length some time ago.
> 
> ...


You never did explain how going from Europe to Palestine to take over the country is a defensive position.


----------



## toastman (Jun 13, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore, et al,
> ...



That's because that is not what happened. That is the Palestinian propaganda version of the story.


----------



## toastman (Jun 13, 2015)

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You know this is not true.  We discussed this at length some time ago.
> 
> ...



The furtherance of this "murder" threat is merely to incite emotions and to attend the HAMAS Agenda.  It was collateral damage and unintentional death.
Well said Rocco


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 13, 2015)

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...


Are you saying that the Zionists did no go from Europe to Palestine to take over the country?


----------



## fanger (Jun 13, 2015)

It was Not collateral damage, they were the intended target and 1 missile could be unintentional, but not the second missile as the boys were running up the beach, If you dont know what your firing at you hold fire


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 13, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...






 Might be, but in this case it isn't. When I see the same old same old then I just ignore it


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 13, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore, et al,
> ...






 You never did prove how murdering children is resistance,  And not all Jews come from Europe as monte's link showed many came from nations close at hand.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 13, 2015)

fanger said:


> It was Not collateral damage, they were the intended target and 1 missile could be unintentional, but not the second missile as the boys were running up the beach, If you dont know what your firing at you hold fire






 Proof from a non partisan source.............


----------



## fanger (Jun 13, 2015)

An eyewitness account of the attack that killed four children on Gaza beach - Diplomacy and Defense - - Haaretz Daily Newspaper Israel News


----------



## RoccoR (Jun 13, 2015)

*(OFF TOPIC)*
P F Tinmore,  et al,

It was not a "defensive position."  I do not believe I made such a claim; that under Articles 4 and 6  --- encouragement and facilitation of Jewish immigration to affect the establishment of the Jewish National Home and the interests of the Jewish population in Palestine, was a defensive position.

I believe the claim was that it was a best course of action decision made by the Allied Powers at the San Remo Convention in 1920.  The Allied Powers having accepted receivership of the territories by means of the unconditional surrender in the Mudros Armistice and the Treaty of Sevres.



P F Tinmore said:


> You never did explain how going from Europe to Palestine to take over the country is a defensive position.


*(COMMENT)*

The defense of the territory, within such boundaries as was determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to which the Mandate for Palestine applied _(Short Title: Palestine made by the Order in Council)_ was the sole concern of the Allied Powers; and not the indigenous population.  The responsibilities for the defense of the territories were relegated to the Occupied Enemy Territory Administration (OETA) having administration over Levantine and Mesopotamian provinces until transferred to the Civilian Administrations were established under the Mandate.

The purpose of the encouraged immigration was for reconstituting their Jewish National Home under the lawful control of the Mandatory ---- via ---- the Allied Powers and League of Nations.  

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 13, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...


Children are the responsibility of their parents. What would you say about US troops taking their children to Iraq?

Blowing smoke. Before 1948 most settlers came from Europe. After 1948 many came from the surrounding countries.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 13, 2015)

RoccoR said:


> *(OFF TOPIC)*
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> It was not a "defensive position."  I do not believe I made such a claim; that under Articles 4 and 6  --- encouragement and facilitation of Jewish immigration to affect the establishment of the Jewish National Home and the interests of the Jewish population in Palestine, was a defensive position.
> ...


Are you saying that the Zionists did not go to Palestine to take over the country.

BTW, they did it too. So the facts on the ground confirm that I am correct.


----------



## RoccoR (Jun 13, 2015)

fanger, et al,

This is the trouble with news reporters and their "Eye Witness" accounts.  

They saw an explosion; after that --- they go almost everything else wrong.



fanger said:


> An eyewitness account of the attack that killed four children on Gaza beach - Diplomacy and Defense - - Haaretz Daily Newspaper Israel News


*(FROM YOU NEWS ARTICLE)*

The initial reports coming from journalists on the scene attributed the explosions to *gunfire from Israeli Navy boats* that have been firing at targets on the coast in recent days. Beaumont who has covered many wars including Kosovo, Iraq, Afghanistan and Bosnia, says that after he and colleagues began getting a clearer picture, he reached the conclusion that it was *most likely an air strike.* "Usually when we hear the naval gunfire we hear after the explosion also the sound of the guns, from a few kilometers out to sea. After everything settled down, I realized we didn't hear any firing out to sea."

*(COMMENT)*

Neither of which was correct.  The "Eye Witness" saw an explosion and the aftermath.  They could not even tell the direction in which the fire came from, or the source.  They were guessing.  It could have been a malfunctioning HAMAS rocket for all they knew.

Most Respectfully
R


----------



## toastman (Jun 13, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



There was no country to take over, and no, they went to establish a Jewish homeland for themselves as promised by the British. 

Nothing was taken over when Israel was established. Israel declared independence the same way the 'Palestinians' did in 1988.


----------



## toastman (Jun 13, 2015)

fanger said:


> It was Not collateral damage, they were the intended target and 1 missile could be unintentional, but not the second missile as the boys were running up the beach, If you dont know what your firing at you hold fire



You have ZERO proof that the children were the intended target. Why would Israel target kids on a beach anyway ? How does it help them ? It doesn't. In fact, all it does is get more support for the Palestinians. 

Civilian die in wars all the time. But when Israel is involved, it's somehow 'murder' 

Prove it wasn't an errant shell or human error.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 13, 2015)

RoccoR said:


> fanger, et al,
> 
> This is the trouble with news reporters and their "Eye Witness" accounts.
> 
> ...


It is easy to tell if it is a Hamas rocket.







They do not need to speculate. Just look at the evidence.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 13, 2015)

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


Are you saying that the Zionists did not run the Palestinians out of their homes at the point of a gun?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 13, 2015)

Not to mention the fact that "murder" is a word with actual meaning.  An actual definition.  The OP evidently can't grasp that fact.

Not surprising.


----------



## RoccoR (Jun 13, 2015)

P F Tinmore,  et al,

The "facts on the ground" reflect the escalating discord and developed differences that evolved over time.  Not the original intent of either the immigrants or the Allied Powers.  You cannot evaluate the conditions that exist today and equate them to the intended purpose of nearly a century ago.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > *(OFF TOPIC)*
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

Clearly there were Jewish Immigrants that have greater expectations than they experienced.  It doesn't mean that they entirety of the immigrants intended to supplant the indigenous population.  What has evolved through today is a result of continuos conflict between the two cultures.  

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## fanger (Jun 13, 2015)

toastman said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > It was Not collateral damage, they were the intended target and 1 missile could be unintentional, but not the second missile as the boys were running up the beach, If you dont know what your firing at you hold fire
> ...


Heres proof it wasn't an errant shell or human error they took aim and fired, twice

Describing the moment of the attack the Iisraeli military continues: “On 16 July, aerial surveillance identified a number of figures entering the compound at a running pace.

“These figures entered a shed adjoining the container which had been attacked the day prior. Against the backdrop of the aforementioned intelligence assessment, these were believed to be militants from Hamas’s Naval Forces, who had arrived at the compound in order to prepare to execute the aforementioned military activity against the IDF. It should be stressed that the figures were not identified at any point during the incident, as children.”

“In light of the above, *it was decided to conduct an aerial attack* against the figures which had been identified, after all the necessary authorizations for an attack had been obtained, and after a civilian presence in the area had been ruled out.

“When one of the identified figures entered into the remains of the container which had been attacked on the day prior to the incident, one missile was fired from the air towards the container and the adjoining shed. As a result of this attack, it appeared that one of the figures identified was hit. Following this attack, the rest of the figures began to run in the direction of the compound’s exit. Shortly before their exit from the compound, *an additional missile was fired from the air towards them*, which hit the figures in question after they had exited the compound.”
Israel exonerates itself over Gaza beach killings of four children last year World news The Guardian


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 13, 2015)

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> The "facts on the ground" reflect the escalating discord and developed differences that evolved over time.  Not the original intent of either the immigrants or the Allied Powers.  You cannot evaluate the conditions that exist today and equate them to the intended purpose of nearly a century ago.
> 
> ...


Well, there was the Zionist leadership and the rest were just cannon fodder for their project. You can't blame the Jews in general as they were just sucked into the scam.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 13, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...







 So the children being terrorists in Palestine are the responsibility of their parents, then they are not doing a very good job. What do you have to say about the Palestinians taking their children into a war zone.


 Why don't you read monte's link that shows they came from the surrounding areas as well as Europe. Just as most arab muslims came from Syria and Egypt after 1923


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 13, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


The Palestinians do not take their children to a war zone. Israel takes its war zone to them.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 13, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > *(OFF TOPIC)*
> ...






 Yes we are as the LoN had granted them the land in 1923, which they had every right to do. The facts on the ground show that the arab muslims received the lions share of Palestine that they had no rights or links to, after all they did come from Mecca in Saudi


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 13, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...


Yes we are as the LoN had granted them the land in 1923...​
Link?


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 13, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore,  et al,
> ...







 LINK ?


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 13, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...






 Isreal respond to attacks from gaza so gaza becomes a war zone of their own making. So the Palestinians are the ones creating the war zone and the Palestinians take their children into the mouth of hell


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 13, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...






 Mandate of Palestine


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 13, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > fanger, et al,
> ...






 Yes lets






















 All the results of hamas rockets..............................


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 13, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...






 YES   as they had no homes other than tents


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 13, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Indeed, you need to read it not just listen to what the liars tell you.


----------



## toastman (Jun 13, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



How can you post such a lie? Hamas constantly turns Gaza into a war zone by picking a fight with Israel. Palestinians lets their kids go to the beach during a war. 
I knew you were brainwashed by Palestinian propaganda, but I didn't think it was this bad.


----------



## toastman (Jun 13, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...





P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > fanger, et al,
> ...



That's a pavement. It would look a whole lot different on a beach.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 13, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 13, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



I have read it, and the preamble so unlike you I know what it says and what it means. I don't listen to your lies which is why I run rings round you on this subject


----------



## montelatici (Jun 13, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Now that's hilarious.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 13, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...




 In other words you cant prove your claims.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 13, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...





 Is it, or is it just you going int hysterics again.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 13, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


I can, but you do not have the background to understand it. Here is some background on the subject.

The Origins and Evolution of the Palestine Problem - CEIRPP DPR study part I 1917-1947 30 June 1978


----------



## montelatici (Jun 13, 2015)

The Zionist will never accept the truth, Posting the facts makes no difference to them.  The fact that there were hundreds of thousands of non-Jews living Palestine that were evicted by the Jews is just not part of their fairy tale.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 14, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...






 A biased report from an islamonazi source, the DPR is not neutral and is spouting lies and propaganda.

 See this


In her June 21, 2004 speech [4] at a _Conference on Confronting anti-Semitism: Education for Tolerance and Understanding_ sponsored by the United Nations Department of Information and in her articles,[5] human rights scholar and activist Anne Bayefsky, attending as representative of the International Association of Jewish Lawyers and Jurists, criticized the UN approach to the Israeli-Palestinian conflict, advocated the necessity of deep reforms within the UN, and noted that the UNDPR is the only UN Division devoted to a single group of people and the annual UN Day of Solidarity with the Palestinian People is the only UN day dedicated to a specific people.

The event celebrating an annual "International Day of Solidarity With the Palestinian People" on November 29, 2005 was attended by Kofi Annan and other high-ranking diplomats. In his January 3, 2006 letter to Mr. Annan, the US ambassador John Bolton criticized the UN for promoting anti-Israel agenda and noted that the map prominently displayed at the event "erases the state of Israel".


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 14, 2015)

montelatici said:


> The Zionist will never accept the truth, Posting the facts makes no difference to them.  The fact that there were hundreds of thousands of non-Jews living Palestine that were evicted by the Jews is just not part of their fairy tale.






 Under the laws of the time they could have executed them as traitors, just as the arab muslims did to the Jews that did not manage to escape in time.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 14, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


...the UNDPR is the only UN Division devoted to a single group of people...​
How many other groups of people are stateless with no rights?

Name some.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 14, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > The Zionist will never accept the truth, Posting the facts makes no difference to them.  The fact that there were hundreds of thousands of non-Jews living Palestine that were evicted by the Jews is just not part of their fairy tale.
> ...


How can people being driven from their homes by a foreign military be traitors?


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jun 14, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...





P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Kurdistan, Northern Cyprus, Tibet, Kabylia (in Algeria), and Western Sahara.  Not quite as desperate, but there are also separatist movements in Hong Kong, Quebec and Scotland.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jun 14, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...





ForeverYoung436 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



I meant that the latter 3 aren't quite as desperate as the first 5.  I wasn't talking about the Palestinians.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jun 14, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



I forgot Chechnya.  They were the ones responsible for the Boston bombings.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jun 14, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...



It's sorta sad that the plights of all the peoples I mentioned above are completely ignored because they aren't controlled by Jews.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 14, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Are they citizens of a country where they can just get a passport? Have they been remove from their homeland?


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 14, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> And your own article states:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And it's probably no different than what the Israeli's tell you.

Just because you tell someone to leave, doesn't mean you can legally kill them if they don't.  You cannot target people who take no part in hostilities.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 14, 2015)

Indeependent said:


> Now that's a quality education...
> "We're being shelled?!  Let's go play on the beach!"
> Stupid is as stupid does.


And murderers do, as a murderer does.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 14, 2015)

Daniyel said:


> And of course Hamas never harmed children before!!
> Who the fuck go outside during war?
> The Jihadists are consuming themselves.


Nothing you said justifies the air strike.  Nor does it make it legal.  You deliberately murdered children playing soccer.  That is an example of just how sick your society has become.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 14, 2015)

proudveteran06 said:


> Know who murdered them? Hamas . Why didn't Hamas accept the Cesse Fire?  The Israeli Soldiers should be executed ( even though Israel does not have the Death Penty) but those serving life for the killing of  Israelis shouldn't ?
> They should get the Death Penalty after those Hamas Scumbags get Hanged for the killing of those three Israeli Boys.


Why don't you finish your education and learn good grammar?

I feel like I'm being punished, just reading your post.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 14, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...







 Well for starters the Palestinians have a state and rights, so it leaves the Kurds and the Basques


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 14, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > And of course Hamas never harmed children before!!
> ...







 So what justifies the firing of illegal rockets at Israeli children, or mining Israeli schools ?


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 14, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> proudveteran06 said:
> 
> 
> > Know who murdered them? Hamas . Why didn't Hamas accept the Cesse Fire?  The Israeli Soldiers should be executed ( even though Israel does not have the Death Penty) but those serving life for the killing of  Israelis shouldn't ?
> ...






 Try reading the Geneva conventions to see what they have to say about who was to blame


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 14, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 Because they were fighting against the sovereign rulers of the land, making them traitors. They had two options leave or fight, the cowards ran


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 14, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...







 The Palestinians can get a passport any time they want one. And they removed themselves from their homelands in Syria, Egypt, Saudi, Iraq and Yemen.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 14, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > And your own article states:
> ...





 If they act as human shields then they are no longer civilians but militia. If they are forced to stay then the onus is on hamas to protect them. If Israel target a military installation and the civilians are killed it is down to hamas.  Read the Geneva conventions


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 14, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Now that's a quality education...
> ...






 And who are the proven murderers in law ?


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 14, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Try reading the Geneva conventions to see what they have to say about who was to blame


I did.  It say's Israel is to blame.

Why don't you stop lying about what the GC say's?

_Fuckin' troll!_


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 14, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...


Why do you shovel Israeli shit?

While the Israeli government repeatedly stated that many civilian casualties were the result of Hamas using the Gazan population as human shields[393] several British media organizations (including _The Guardian_, and _The Independent_) dismissed such claims as "myths"[394][395] and the BBC's Middle East editor Jeremy Bowen likewise said he "saw no evidence of Hamas using Palestinians as human shields."[396] Additionally the London-based NGO, Amnesty International, dismissed such claims, stated it was unable to verify them and emphasized that even if they were true the IDF would still have a responsibility to protect civilians.[46][397]

2014 Israel Gaza conflict - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia​


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 14, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Try reading the Geneva conventions to see what they have to say about who was to blame
> ...





 I don't, but you do. Did you read the part about civilians acting as human shields. Did you read about using civilian areas to fire weapons from, and using illegal weapons. Did you read about deliberately targeting children, and using chemical/biological weapons.
 If you had you would be screaming for hamas blood.
 Who was it the ICJ recently found guilty of war crimes in gaza last summer, that caused the P.A to drop their charges ?


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 14, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...






 Shows just how anti semitic they are. Do you want pictures from unbiased reporters showing the extent of hamas using human shields.



Hamas Admits Launching Rockets From Civilian Areas The Investigative Project on Terrorism


Hamas now publicly admits that it used civilian areas to launch rockets at Israel during the summer war, according to a _Times of Israel_ report.

But in admitting that "mistakes" were made, the terrorist organization claims that it had no choice but to fire from urban areas since Gaza is so densely populated. A BBC map of the Gaza Strip demonstrates that there are open areas in which Hamas could have set up their operations to avoid innocent casualties.

According to Hamas, it is not about whether the terrorists fired from residential areas, but rather exactly how close they were to civilian structures.

"The Israelis kept saying rockets were fired from schools or hospitals when, in fact, they were fired from 200-300 meters [220-328 yards] away. Still there were some mistakes made and they were quickly dealt with," senior Hamas official Ghazi Hamad told the Associated Press.

Hamas We Place Civilians in the Line of Fire - YouTube


 Want more or is this enough to prove you wrong.


----------



## Daniyel (Jun 14, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > And of course Hamas never harmed children before!!
> ...


1.it wasn't an air strike.
2.attacking Hamas facilities is not only a legitimate act by international law but a blessed step in eradicating violent world terrorism.
3.you the one want entire Israel to be nuked, that is the definition of sick - needless to say hypocrite. 
4.I didn't do any of this, but you insists on saying it was me, there you proved us all that it's not about the actions one take - with zero justification you see all Israelis as one that you would gladly see dead.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 14, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


The first video is from the IDF, Known liars.

The second video is funny because rocket launchers do not look like that. Something a dimwit would not ask is how those fins fit through those tubes. Also, this video is from an Israeli site.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 14, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...






 They could have been finless rockets or mortars. The tubes were just for holding the projectile in place. But did you see the video of one being fired.
 Oh and look olive trees that the Palestinians don't seem to be bothered about destroying ...............


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 14, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


You are just making up stupid excuses to cover your lying buddies in Israel.

1) Those tubes are too big.

2) Launchers are not fixed into the ground.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 14, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...








Irrelevant as the pictures and video show the tubes were buried in the ground and fired rockets. Not even you can deny that this is the case. What you are showing is commercial mortar firing stations, not home made rocket launchers


----------



## Indofred (Jun 14, 2015)

I see little point in this thread any more.
Israel has now been proven innocent of all crimes.
Of course, Israeli law is now changing so all criminals will try themselves in court, only allowing the witnesses the defence want to appear.

The conviction rate for that country is expected to drop to zero by the middle of next week.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 14, 2015)

Indofred said:


> I see little point in this thread any more.
> Israel has now been proven innocent of all crimes.
> Of course, Israeli law is now changing so all criminals will try themselves in court, only allowing the witnesses the defence want to appear.
> 
> The conviction rate for that country is expected to drop to zero by the middle of next week.


Israel is farce city. Every time it investigates itself it finds itself not guilty. Coincidence that. Look at Cast Lead.

1400 people killed the vast majority civilians including hundreds of children. Vast amounts of civilian infrastructure destroyed. 

And the only one bounced was a low rank putz who stole a credit card.


----------



## aris2chat (Jun 14, 2015)

Indofred said:


> I see little point in this thread any more.
> Israel has now been proven innocent of all crimes.
> Of course, Israeli law is now changing so all criminals will try themselves in court, only allowing the witnesses the defence want to appear.
> 
> The conviction rate for that country is expected to drop to zero by the middle of next week.



Israeli soldiers are convicted of crimes by Israeli courts.  It is standard for Israel to investigate charges of soldier misconduct or potential war crimes.  Even charges of cursing or striking a palestinian are brought to court.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 14, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > I see little point in this thread any more.
> ...



There haven't been any convictions to speak of.  It is propaganda and a farce.


----------



## Indofred (Jun 14, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > I see little point in this thread any more.
> ...



Only when they're caught red handed on video, and that gets onto the internet.
Not always then.


----------



## aris2chat (Jun 14, 2015)

Indofred said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...



and when hamas is caught red handed even on video, they are called heroes and leaders incite more such attacks/crimes/violations/lies.


----------



## RoccoR (Jun 14, 2015)

P F Tinmore, et al,

Certainly this is a very curious question to ask.



P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > ...the UNDPR is the only UN Division devoted to a single group of people...​
> ...


*(REFERENCE)*

Just to name a few of the most recent.

Dominican Republic to be 'Socially Cleaned' in two days

In two days about a quarter of a million people will be made stateless. They will have no homes, no passports, and no civil rights. There are several reasons for this, but the primary reason is racism. At issue is a ruling …
Daily Kos · 18 minutes ago

India, Bangladesh sign historic land boundary agreement, end 41-year-long misery of 50,000 stateless people

DHAKA: India and Bangladesh settled their 4,096-km long prickly land boundary dispute on Saturday. As Prime Minister Narendra Modi and Sheikh Hasina exchanged instruments of ratification of the land boundary …
Times of India · 6/7/2015

*(COMMENT)*

But this doesn't apply to any Palestinians ---- none.

Currently, the People of the West Bank and Gaza Strip are citizens of the State of Palestine.  Declared Independence on 15 November 1988.  These are not stateless people _(means a person who is not considered as a national by any State under the operation of its law)_ with no rights.  They have all the rights that any Palestinian of the the State has.

Currently, the Palestinians have declared "war" on Israel and part of it is occupied as a protective measure against hostile action.  Currently, those areas that are occupied are administered by the Occupation Force and applying the protections of the Fourth Geneva Convention.

But otherwise, they are not stateless and not without rights.   Thus far --- the Palestinians have been belligerent negotiators, unable to come to terms with acceptable peace arrangements.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## montelatici (Jun 14, 2015)

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Certainly this is a very curious question to ask.
> 
> ...



_"Currently, the People of the West Bank and Gaza Strip are citizens of the State of Palestine."
_
Just as the non-whites were citizens of the Bantustans in South Africa. Good move. How far did it get the Boers?


----------



## RoccoR (Jun 14, 2015)

montelatici, et al,

Fortunately, that is an irrelevant question.  We are not dealing with the racial issues of the Boers and South African politics.  We are talking about the Arab Palestinians that took a solemn oath to further Jihad.



montelatici said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > _"Currently, the People of the West Bank and Gaza Strip are citizens of the State of Palestine." _
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

The Arab Palestinian people represent a clear and present danger to the safety, security and sovereignty of the State of Israel and it citizenry.  In the last seven decades, that Arab Palestinian has promoted violence and maintained the policy that "Jihad becomes the individual duty of every Moslem" and that "There is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad."

It is what it is.  Every single week we hear the voice of the Hostile Arab Palestinians attempt to provoke or encourage and threat to the peace, breach of the peace, or act of aggression.    

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## montelatici (Jun 14, 2015)

RoccoR said:


> montelatici, et al,
> 
> Fortunately, that is an irrelevant question.  We are not dealing with the racial issues of the Boers and South African politics.  We are talking about the Arab Palestinians that took a solemn oath to further Jihad.
> 
> ...



Well, the hostile European colonists  went to Palestine to eliminate and/or evict the people living in Palestine, should the Christians and Muslims not try to regain their land and homes?


----------



## montelatici (Jun 14, 2015)

These are the nice Zionists are they not hostile maniacs?


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 15, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > I see little point in this thread any more.
> ...






And how does Palestine deal with its criminals when they murder innocent children, they elevate them to saints and give them a pension. Then name schools and streets after them so they are never forgotten.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 15, 2015)

montelatici said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici, et al,
> ...









 How about posting some evidence of your racist claims then freddy boy, as you seem to be ignoring these requests. As for their homes they had none or they would have produce title deeds by now


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 15, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...





montelatici said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore, et al,
> ...







 OFF TOPIC DEFLECTION AGAIN  stop doing this spam all the time or you will be reported.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 15, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...


And Israel makes their criminals prime ministers.

Do you have a point?


----------



## toastman (Jun 15, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > I see little point in this thread any more.
> ...



How many times have the Palestinians been investigated by their own government for crimes? How many have been convicted ?

Oh wait, Palestinians are glorified as heroes when they kill innocent Israelis. They cheer on the streets, hand out candy, hock their horns. Pure evil.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 15, 2015)

montelatici said:


> These are the nice Zionists are they not hostile maniacs?








 You really are gullible aren't you freddy boy, did you see that they wore fake IDF uniforms and carried ak47's. Any thing that racially attacks the Jews you believe and then claim that it is propaganda when it is shown to be false


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 15, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...


False argument.

A house is a piece of property.

A home is where people live.

They do not necessarily coincide.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 15, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...







 WELL YOIU MADE FOR ME AS THERE CANT BE MANY CRIMINALS IN ISRAEL AS THEY HAVE HAD ONLY A HANDFULL OF P.M's


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 15, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...





 No a valid argument as it shows that they had no property and are lying about living there. How can some 20 year old claim to have lived in Israel prior to 1967 ?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 15, 2015)

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Certainly this is a very curious question to ask.
> 
> ...


Here is something to look at while I formulate my critique.

UNHCR - Draft Articles on Nationality of Natural Persons in relation to the Succession of States with commentaries 1999


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 15, 2015)

How about allow the Palestinians in if they can prove in an Israeli court of law that they owned that land.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 15, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore, et al,
> ...







 Only applies after 1999, you cant use 1999 treaties retrospectively.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 15, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> How about allow the Palestinians in if they can prove in an Israeli court of law that they owned that land.







 Fine by me, and then they need to sign papers saying they will stop being belligerent towards Israel or face summary eviction.


----------



## aris2chat (Jun 15, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > These are the nice Zionists are they not hostile maniacs?
> ...



Many images of IDF abuse of palestinians, even pointing guns as women and children have in large part been proven as hoaxes.   Those 'iconic' images have been viewed round the world, but sadly the truth about them is slow to get reported or rebuttals issued by papers that have used them.

Hamas has been found by HR and UN to be guilty of violations including the death of civilians by using them as human shields.  They have also killed many with 'accidents' and rockets that fall short.  Add to the the failure of infrastructure and services while they build illegal tunnels into egypt and Israel.

In case it was missed, Egypt has destroyed tens of thousands of homes in the sinai.  It is not just Israel.  The homes are illegal or don't meet building standards.  Some were used for smuggling.  Egypt is clearing out the region.
Egypt finally opened the crossing on a temporary and limited basis.  We shall see if hamas can keep the peace.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 15, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


----------



## fanger (Jun 15, 2015)

*Tel Aviv moves to block release of UN report on Israeli war crimes*
*Tel Aviv seeks to prevent the release of the findings of a UN investigation into Israeli war crimes against Palestinians in Gaza, with the prime minister of the regime labeling such a move as a “waste of time.”*

*Addressing Israeli ministers on Sunday, Benjamin Netanyahu claimed that “whoever wants a baseless automatic accusation against Israel can waste their time reading the UN report.”*

*The UN Human Rights Council (HRC) is due later in June to publish the findings of the probe into Tel Aviv’s war crimes during the latest Israeli military aggression against the blockaded Gaza Strip in the summer of 2014. *

*The remarks by Netanyahu signal Tel Aviv’s attempt to preempt the release of the findings, which was postponed in March.*

*The Israeli premier also blamed the Palestinian resistance movement Hamas for civilian casualties in the Gaza war.*

*On Sunday, Israel issued its own report on the latest war, defending its crimes against the people of Gaza. The report cites Western leaders who have expressed support for the military action. It also claims that Israel did its utmost to avoid civilian casualties in the war.*

*Tel Aviv has boycotted the HRC investigators. The regime took a similar action when the council probed its 2008-9 war on Gaza. Israel was accused of war crimes after the previous inquiry.*
*PressTV-Israel moves to block UN war crimes report*

*Government-sanctioned report is released as ‘pre-emptive strike’ ahead of international UN report due to come out this month; authors say report provides evidence to justify Israel’s decision to launch war in Gaza based on international law.*
*At least 44 percent of the 2,125 Palestinians killed during Operation Protective Edge in Gaza last summer were identified by the IDF as armed fighters belonging to Hamas or other terror organizations in the Strip, according to an Israeli report released Sunday.*

*The Foreign Ministry’s report presents Israel’s diplomatic, military and legal positions on the events of Protective Edge, ahead of the release of a UN committee’s report on Monday.*

*The international report will only be presented to the UN Human Rights Council in Geneva on June 29, but the two warring sides, as well the members of the UN Security Council, will receive a copy of it this week.*
*Here’s a photo of the ‘terrorists’ they speak of*
*




*
*THE JUSTIFIED HOLOCAUST Desertpeace*


----------



## fanger (Jun 15, 2015)

*Israel’s UN Mission Accused of Deceiving NY Member States*

The permanent Israeli mission at the UN was accused, on Saturday, of misleading envoys of permanent missions of other member states in New York.
An official at one of the permanent missions for a European country told Days of Palestine that the Israeli mission had circulated misleading information about its human rights record in occupied Palestine.

“We received emails from the Israeli mission, including direct instructions, which is against our sovereignty as a state, not to believe the recent Human Rights Watch report and rely only on two organisations they recommended,” the official said.

“When we googled these NGOs, we knew that they were Israelis,” the official, who preferred to keep the name of his Western-European country unknown, added.

He further criticised the Israeli behaviour at the UN, which is often supported by the United States. “We are disgusted in some of the European countries about what Israel and the US are doing,” he said, “It is rather shameful that Israel attempts to mislead us.”

Showing his anger while speaking to Days of Palestine, he said: “Israel should understand that European countries have certain red lines when it comes to Human rights. We cannot stand with Israel when it comes to human rights violations such as killing children in Gaza and before in Lebanon.

“There is now more awareness among member states at the UN, where they do not take the Israeli account unquestioned.

Israel s UN Mission Accused of Deceiving NY Member States - International Middle East Media Center


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 15, 2015)

montelatici said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...







 Many of the pieces are pure pallywood, as can be seen by the weapons carried and the uniforms worn, it is all islamomoron propaganda from "Palestinian sources"


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 15, 2015)

fanger said:


> *Tel Aviv moves to block release of UN report on Israeli war crimes*
> *Tel Aviv seeks to prevent the release of the findings of a UN investigation into Israeli war crimes against Palestinians in Gaza, with the prime minister of the regime labeling such a move as a “waste of time.”*
> 
> *Addressing Israeli ministers on Sunday, Benjamin Netanyahu claimed that “whoever wants a baseless automatic accusation against Israel can waste their time reading the UN report.”*
> ...








 You are too late as the ICC released its findings over a month ago and they said that they were not going to pursue Israel for war crimes. They also said that the Palestinians were guilty of war crimes and they would look into this further. This prompted Abu Mazen to drop the case and admit defeat again.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 15, 2015)

fanger said:


> *Israel’s UN Mission Accused of Deceiving NY Member States*
> 
> The permanent Israeli mission at the UN was accused, on Saturday, of misleading envoys of permanent missions of other member states in New York.
> An official at one of the permanent missions for a European country told Days of Palestine that the Israeli mission had circulated misleading information about its human rights record in occupied Palestine.
> ...







Unknown diplomat from a country not named points to this being islamomoron propaganda fiction


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jun 15, 2015)

fanger said:


> *Tel Aviv moves to block release of UN report on Israeli war crimes*
> *Tel Aviv seeks to prevent the release of the findings of a UN investigation into Israeli war crimes against Palestinians in Gaza, with the prime minister of the regime labeling such a move as a “waste of time.”*
> 
> *Addressing Israeli ministers on Sunday, Benjamin Netanyahu claimed that “whoever wants a baseless automatic accusation against Israel can waste their time reading the UN report.”*
> ...



You can blame Hamas for these deaths.  50 million people died in WW2 to defeat evil.  I'm sure there were some German civilian deaths.  So should WW2 not have been fought?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 15, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Israelis don't own any land either. So can we say that they have no rights to Israel.

93% of the land in Israel is in the public domain; that is, either property of the state, the Jewish National Fund (JNF) or the Development Authority.
The Israel Land Authority (ILA) is the government agency responsible for managing this land which comprises 4,820,500 acres (19,508,000 dunams). "Ownership" of real estate in Israel usually means leasing rights from the ILA for 49 or 98 years.

Israel Land Authority​
It is said that Palestinians did not own land so they have no right to a state.

Well...???


----------



## RoccoR (Jun 15, 2015)

*(OFF-TOPIC)*
P F Tinmore, et al,

Again we slid off-track here.



P F Tinmore said:


> Israelis don't own any land either. So can we say that they have no rights to Israel.
> 
> 93% of the land in Israel is in the public domain; that is, either property of the state, the Jewish National Fund (JNF) or the Development Authority.
> The Israel Land Authority (ILA) is the government agency responsible for managing this land which comprises 4,820,500 acres (19,508,000 dunams). "Ownership" of real estate in Israel usually means leasing rights from the ILA for 49 or 98 years.
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

Establishing ownership via private and civil real estate processes are altogether different from establishing sovereignty through the right of self-determination.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 15, 2015)

RoccoR said:


> *(OFF-TOPIC)*
> P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Again we slid off-track here.
> ...


Indeed, but Israeli propagandists are always bringing the lack of land ownership of the Palestinians as proof that they have no rights.

My point has always been that the rights belong to the habitual residents.

BTW, have you checked out my link yet?

UNHCR - Draft Articles on Nationality of Natural Persons in relation to the Succession of States with commentaries 1999

Article 4. Prevention of statelessness
States concerned shall take all appropriate meas-
ures to prevent persons who, on the date of the succes-
sion of States, had the nationality of the predecessor
State from becoming stateless as a result of such
succession.


----------



## toastman (Jun 15, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > *(OFF-TOPIC)*
> ...



"bringing the lack of land ownership of the Palestinians as proof that they have no rights."

Bullshit, no one ever says they didn't have rights because of land ownership, no sovereignty etc....  You've made this false accusation before.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 15, 2015)

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...


right of return, rights, they get the two confused with one another.


----------



## RoccoR (Jun 15, 2015)

P F Tinmore, et al,




P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > *(COMMENT)*
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

You will notice that the first word in the title is *"DRAFT." *This DRAFT is over a decade old --- very old and unlikely to achieve adoption any time in the near future.  It has no veracity or standing in this issue.  It is simply one of many law concepts that was suggested and not accepted.  But more importantly, even if this was a law  ---- made law in 1999, a decade after the State of Palestine Independence; 3 decades after the Six-Day War; a half century after the Israeli War of Independence and the adoption of the Partition Plan; and 8 decades after the Allied Powers at San Remo decided to reconstitute the Jewish National Home.  *(It is still not law; because the DRAFT doesn't adequately reflect how it works in the real-world; at least not yet.)*

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Kondor3 (Jun 15, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > *(OFF-TOPIC)*
> ...


Trouble with that is, it's not retroactive... no ex post facto...


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 15, 2015)

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This may be 1999 but the legal concepts are a hundred years old. They are attempting to define and refine old principles. So don't try to imply that these are new ideas.

In international law, when a state is dissolved and new states are established, “the population follows the change of sovereignty in matters of nationality.”5 As a rule, therefore, citizens of the former state should automatically acquire the nationality of the successor state in which they had already been residing.

Nationality constitutes a legal bond that connects individuals with a specific territory, making them citizens of that territory.

Drawing up the framework of nationality, Article 30 of the Treaty of Lausanne stated:

“Turkish subjects habitually resident in territory which in accordance with the provisions of the present Treaty is detached from Turkey will become _ipso facto_, in the conditions laid down by the local law, nationals of the State to which such territory is transferred.”​
The Palestinians are stateless due to politics not law. Or, I would say, due to the violation of law.


----------



## toastman (Jun 15, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore, et al,
> ...



They are stateless because of the ignorance of their government.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 15, 2015)

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...


Indeed, and they have never been allowed to choose their own government. It has always been imposed on them by foreigners.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 15, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Must suck to be them. They should go back to their own countries; Syria, Lebanon, Egypt, etc.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jun 15, 2015)

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...


They are stateless because they were too ignorant to form and hold a government, until it was too late - decades too late.

You snooze, you lose.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 15, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore, et al,
> ...



What violation of law was that?  Resisting colonization?  Is there a law to that effect?


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 15, 2015)

montelatici said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...


If Canada invaded Illinois and took possession of it the US would have a choice, give up the land or fight for it back. If they choose to give up the land, Like the Lebanese and Egyptians did then it belongs to the victor and so do all it's inhabitants.


----------



## toastman (Jun 15, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


----------



## montelatici (Jun 15, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



What Lebanese and Egyptians.  They had nothing to do with it.

By the way your contention runs counter to the Charter of the United Nations.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 15, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Fuck the UN.

2. I believe the golan heights or whatever used to belong to Egypt before they gave it up and the west bank used to belong to Lebanon before they also gave up the land.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 15, 2015)

Boy, you are certainly a wise Zionist.  You have all your facts in order.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 15, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Boy, you are certainly a wise Zionist.  You have all your facts in order.


Labels, I am who I am.

Took another look at map Golan heights belonged to Egypt before they threatened Israel with extermination. They choose not to retain possession of it after they lost their war.

The same can be said for the West bank and Lebanon and Syria.





I don't have perfect memory but I do have google.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 15, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Boy, you are certainly a wise Zionist.  You have all your facts in order.
> ...



I am devastated.  You are a cornucopia of facts.


----------



## aris2chat (Jun 15, 2015)

IMEMC?   Really?  And pressTV is your bible as well?
You know what this is about, the crime report to the UN about gaza.
Nice attempt at distraction.
Bravo


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 15, 2015)

Daniyel said:


> 1.it wasn't an air strike.


What was it?  A drive by shooting?  A bunch of Israeli chollah's in an Impala and some I-9's?




Daniyel said:


> 2.attacking Hamas facilities is not only a legitimate act by international law but a blessed step in eradicating violent world terrorism.


Murdering children playing soccer on the beach, is a legitimate act?




Daniyel said:


> 3.you the one want entire Israel to be nuked, that is the definition of sick - needless to say hypocrite.


That's because you murder children playing soccer on the beach.  That's not how a humane society acts.




Daniyel said:


> 4.I didn't do any of this, but you insists on saying it was me, there you proved us all that it's not about the actions one take - with zero justification you see all Israelis as one that you would gladly see dead.


The day you stop defending that shit, will be the day I stop blaming you.


----------



## aris2chat (Jun 15, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Lebanon certainly does not want them nor does it have the place or resources to take them.  They went through decades of hell because of them and lost far too many good leaders.

Let Dubai build them their own island in the middle of the Indian Ocean.

Syria is killing them, and killed them in Lebanon.  Egypt gave them a chance but no longer trusts them.  Even Iraq does not trust them after they sided with Saddam.  Jordan has more then they need already, 40% of their population.

If only they had done more to make friends instead of enemies.  They might even have had their own state long ago if they had not misbehaved.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 16, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...







 Only you are saying that tinman, what I am saying is the Palestinians have no right to land outside of Palestine without proof of prior ownership.
 As for Israel the land is state owned as originally planned by the LoN mandate, so the Israeli's through the state do own the land giving them legal rights to the land.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 16, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > 1.it wasn't an air strike.
> ...







 Try reading the facts and you will see what happened, or will that go against your Jew Hatred

 Where is your evidence of this murder, and why haven't you put the matter in the hands of the ICC/ICJ or Israeli judicial system.

 Again prove it or stop letting your Jew hatred rule your life.

 The day you stop acting like a NAZI JEW HATER is the day I stop calling you a NAZI JEW HATER


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 16, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > *(OFF-TOPIC)*
> ...







 So how did this have any bearing on pre 1999 incidents. The Palestinians declared independence in 1988 and acquired their state, it was then up to them to take the next step and show self determination and negotiate peace and mutual borders with their neighbours.
 28 Years after declaring independence they are still not standing on their own feet or showing any real free determination


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 16, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore, et al,
> ...







 No such international law exists.

 Including Jews that lived in the west bank ?

 Correct and no state existed in Jewish Palestine until 1948 when the Jews declared independence, unless you have a legal document proving otherwise.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 16, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...






EVIDENCE ?


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 16, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...






 They formed a government in 1988 and then decided that the problems were too great to overcome znd never took the next step. They realised that they would lose all the UN money and aid, all the foreign aid and all the support they have so never took the next step. That is why they are in the situation they are in now.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jun 16, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> ...They formed a government in 1988 and then decided that the problems were too great to overcome znd never took the next step. They realised that they would lose all the UN money and aid, all the foreign aid and all the support they have so never took the next step. That is why they are in the situation they are in now.


1988 - 1948 = 40 years too late.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 16, 2015)

montelatici said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...







 Learn to read English dumbo as there was no mention of any law


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 16, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 They did when they fought against the Jews in 1948.

 Not around until 1945, and does not apply to land given up willingly


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jun 16, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



Sly, we're on the same side but you gotta get your facts straight.  It was Gaza that used to belong to Egypt, and Jordan that had control of the West Bank.  But you're right that both Egypt and Jordan renounced their rights to those territories.


----------



## fanger (Jun 16, 2015)

*Israel defends Gaza conflict as 'moral war'
Report comes days before release of findings of investigation by UN Human Rights Council into possible war crimes by Israel and Hamas



Israel has claimed the Israel Defence Forces’ operation in Gaza last summer was a moral, defensive war conducted in accordance with international law.

The publication on Sunday of a report written in conjunction with Israeli government ministries was timed to occur days before the release of the findings of an investigation by the United Nations Human Rights Council (UNHRC) into possible war crimes by Israel and Hamas.

The UNHRC report, *with which Israel refused to cooperate*, is expected to serve as the foundation for the Palestinian case against Israel in the international criminal court, which is due to be submitted on 25 June.

Israel’s report highlights efforts by the IDF to avoid harm to civilians and presents the operation as an “imperative necessity” in response to incessant rocket fire from Gaza and the threat of Hamas infiltrating through its tunnels.

It states that the goals were “restoring security to Israeli civilians living under Hamas rocket fire” and “dismantling the Hamas tunnel network used to infiltrate Israel”.

The majority of the 250-page report is dedicated to showing Hamas’s human rights violations and war crimes. It holds Hamas responsible for many of the Palestinian civilian casualties caused by the IDF, arguing that they were unavoidable due to Hamas’s tactics of embedding militants among civilian populations, whether in homes, schools, mosques or UN buildings.

A section is dedicated to Palestinian fatalities, which deals largely with what it claims are Hamas’s duplicitous numbers. According to the IDF, a total of 2,125 Palestinians were killed during the two-month war, 761 of them, or 36%, uninvolved civilians, including 369 children and 284 women. The UN figures are far higher, with at least 1,483 civilians killed (of a total of 2,205), of whom 521 are children and 283 are women.*
Israel defends Gaza conflict as moral war World news The Guardian


----------



## montelatici (Jun 16, 2015)

The UN report will be out in a few weeks. No one takes the Israeli report seriously.


----------



## fanger (Jun 16, 2015)

*Israel would like to control the Perception of the report*

Israel's smear campaign against hard truths picked up steam on Sunday with the publication of its fabricated account of last summer's war. 

It reads like bad fiction. It's beginning-to-end bald-faced lies - self-absolution blaming Hamas and other Palestinians for its genocidal crimes. 

At the same time, Netanyahu and other Israeli officials bashed the UN Human Rights Council (HRC) report on the war before its release. Whether it has advance word of its contents isn't clear.

Israeli hardline MK/Yesh Atid party leader Yair Lapid condemned HRC's report without seeing it. He anticipates it'll unfairly criticize Israel.

He calls the report "born in sin" - evidence that the UN "lost its mind. (O)nly Israel is obsessively investigated again and again and again, always with the assumption that the Jews are to blame for everything," he blustered.

He repeated the canard about Israel having "the most moral army in the world." Its specialty is murdering defenseless women, small children at play, the elderly, frail and infirm.

Its brave airmen fire missiles at people they can't see - in civilian neighborhoods, hospitals, schools, refugee camps and UN shelters. Its ground and naval forces do the same thing - murdering defenseless people threatening no one.

Lapid and other Israeli hardliners spread Big Lies claiming otherwise. Repeated enough times gets most people to believe themhttp://sjlendman.blogspot.com.es/2015/06/israeli-smear-campaign-against.html


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 16, 2015)

montelatici said:


> The UN report will be out in a few weeks. No one takes the Israeli report seriously.







Only if you are a NAZI JEW HATER, then you believe anything that RACIALLY ATTACKS THE JEWS.

 The fact is a non partisan group of ex military leaders has stated on record that Israel did more to lessen the numbers of deaths than expected under the Geneva conventions.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 16, 2015)

fanger said:


> *Israel would like to control the Perception of the report*
> 
> Israel's smear campaign against hard truths picked up steam on Sunday with the publication of its fabricated account of last summer's war.
> 
> ...







 Blogs are not valid sources as you can say anything you like without giving and evidence


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 16, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


Show me an elected and legally constituted government.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 16, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > The UN report will be out in a few weeks. No one takes the Israeli report seriously.
> ...



How can Jews be a race?


----------



## montelatici (Jun 16, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > The UN report will be out in a few weeks. No one takes the Israeli report seriously.
> ...



Non-partisan, they were all from the U.S. , NATO countries or close allies of the U.S. What have you been smoking.


----------



## Daniyel (Jun 16, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Exactly, due to the lack of self determination they can't establish their own state as you previously claimed, they see themselves as Arab Muslims and nothing beyond.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 16, 2015)

Daniyel said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Do the Christian Palestinians see themselves as Arab Muslims too?


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 16, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


What Christian Palestinians? Are there any left with their heads intact?


----------



## montelatici (Jun 16, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...



You have been so brainwashed by Zionist propaganda. Your lack of knowledge is amazing.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 16, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


So all those christians being raped and having their heads chopped off on the news here lately is just Zionist propaganda eh?
You are the one full of shit.
They are doing it even in areas where there are no Jews.


----------



## aris2chat (Jun 16, 2015)

Hamas is talking to Israel about peace.....
IDF is going to protect syrian druze.....
PA government is going resign because of no unity with gaza.....

but the massacre of christians is propaganda????


----------



## montelatici (Jun 16, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



What's your point and what does it have to do with the Christian Palestinians?


----------



## montelatici (Jun 16, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Hamas is talking to Israel about peace.....
> IDF is going to protect syrian druze.....
> PA government is going resign because of no unity with gaza.....
> 
> but the massacre of christians is propaganda????



Are you talking about Palestine or the greater Middle East.  Who is claiming that the killing of Christians by ISIS etc. is propaganda?  Are you?


----------



## RoccoR (Jun 16, 2015)

P F Tinmore,  et al,

This is what we call the "Boogyman Defense."  It is a variation where the people are incapable of admitting their fault, their guilt, their poor judgments and weak shortcomings; instead they blame the outcome on the lurking "Boogyman."



P F Tinmore said:


> Show me an elected and legally constituted government.


*(COMMENT)*

Article 22 of the *League of Nations Covenant *that a condition of independence is that a country be "able to stand alone."  That means, among other things, they they are able to formulate their government.  Similarly, the "Steps Preparatory to Independence" in the *Resolution of 29 November 1947 [A/RES/181 (II)]* contends that "The Arab and Jewish States, shall select and establish in each State as rapidly as possible a Provisional Council of Government."  It is a shame, a very great shame, that in the ensuing seven decades, the Arab Palestinian has not been able to assemble a government that can follow its own constitution _(Basic Law)_ and change hands in a peaceful manner at the established intervals.  

I understand that it is very easy to say that the Israelis and the Americans are covertly behind some grand strategy that consistently undermines the Arab Palestinian ability to achieve the goal; but that is nothing more than a share delusion by the people that ignores their basic duty.  It is not the fault of any external influence that the people of Palestine, being a state that support terrorism _(Jihad, armed resistance by any means)_, is unable to peacefully take the reigns of power and follow the Basic Law.  And the fact that the Arab Palestinian always blames an external influence for their inability to exercise the executive duty to establish elections and coordinate the handover of government is merely a child-like admission that the are unable to stand alone and meet the Article 22 criteria.

Don't cry, every time someone asks about the "elected and legally constituted government" that the Americans and Israelis stopped us; don't blame the "Boogyman" _(America and Israel)_ for the shortcoming of the Arab Palestine.  If you are not satisfied with the Unity Government, then change it.  Quit collectively whining like a bunch of little children.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## montelatici (Jun 16, 2015)

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> This is what we call the "Boogyman Defense."  It is a variation where the people are incapable of admitting their fault, their guilt, their poor judgments and weak shortcomings; instead they blame the outcome on the lurking "Boogyman."
> 
> ...



The "Boogyman Defense" is the Israeli defense.  They believed that the Boogyman were the indigenous inhabitants of Palestine and that their inability to colonize Palestine (before they did) was the resistance of these people who to them were less than human.  It is completely the fault of external influence that the Palestinians were not allowed to become independent as all the other Arab states.  They would have easily been able to stand alone had that British not prevented them to do so by settling hostile Jews on their territory who believed God gave them land that others had lived on for 2000 years or more.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 16, 2015)

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> This is what we call the "Boogyman Defense."  It is a variation where the people are incapable of admitting their fault, their guilt, their poor judgments and weak shortcomings; instead they blame the outcome on the lurking "Boogyman."
> 
> ...


Interesting rewrite of history there, Rocco. Did you make that up yourself?


----------



## montelatici (Jun 16, 2015)

Rocco, Ruddy, Phoney the fairy tale kings.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 17, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...






 The present one way back in 2006 before hamas decided to be dictators. The only foreigners have been the arab league and iran trying to rule Palestine by proxy. Even their current leaders are living in other nations


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...







 Because genetics says they are. Or are you saying that the arab's aren't a race, or the Negro's, Caucasians, Japanese, Polynesians etc.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...





 So non partisan, do you even know what non partisan means


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 17, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore,  et al,
> ...







 No re-write of history at all, just the facts on the ground


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Rocco, Ruddy, Phoney the fairy tale kings.







 Personal attacks because your arguments are being destroyed bit by bit. The stand by of the NAZI JEW HATERS


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...






 No they see themselves as arab and non arab Christians that have no say in the running and formation of Palestine.


----------



## rylah (Jun 17, 2015)

Oh their ego won't hold it so they'll go looking for some 9 year old girl
to execute..

"Man I was insulted!" Let's go to war and call 'em by names that
are insulting to us"


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...







 OFF TOPIC DERAILING AND DEFLECTING again freddy boy because your arguments are being destroyed


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 17, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Hamas is talking to Israel about peace.....
> IDF is going to protect syrian druze.....
> PA government is going resign because of no unity with gaza.....
> 
> but the massacre of christians is propaganda????







 Of course it is when team Palestine is seeing their arguments picked clean and destroyed by facts and reality


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...







 What do Christian Palestinians have to do with the deaths of children ?


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Hamas is talking to Israel about peace.....
> ...







 You are if you read your OFF TOPIC DERAILING AND Deflection


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore,  et al,
> ...








 LINK saying just this freddy boy ?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 17, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Indeed, and NATO is not it.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 17, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...


Mandate for Palestine - League of Nations 32nd session - Minutes of the Permanent Mandates Commission 18 August 1937 

The Origins and Evolution of the Palestine Problem - CEIRPP DPR study part I 1917-1947 30 June 1978


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 17, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...







 North Atlantic Treaty Organisation is non partisan in this case, only Israel and Islamic nations are partisan


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 17, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...







 Link one says nothing of the kind

 Link two is biaswed in the extreme and is islamonazi propaganda.


 Another massive fail


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 17, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Of course. Anyone who does not dance to Israel's tune is biased.


----------



## rylah (Jun 17, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



It can be said both ways, yet th difficult part is to argue like adults,
and even more to realize our misconceptions.
Well being an anti-zionism Israeli I think that's not my problem.


----------



## Daniyel (Jun 17, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Correct again Tinmore, since everyone involved (by any ground of interest) have their position in this matter then everyone is biased one way or the other.
It's the interest (motive) that makes the difference that's all.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 17, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...






 If the shoe fits.................... and a Palestinian organisation is BIASED


----------



## montelatici (Jun 17, 2015)

Daniyel said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



The issue is that any party involved in a conflict cannot be expected to be unbiased.  Israel cannot examine itself without bias nor could the Palestinians.  The UN is the correct forum for this.


----------



## fanger (Jun 17, 2015)

*UN human rights envoy blocked from entering Gaza*

*Israeli authorities have admitted they blocked a UN human rights envoy from entering the occupied Gaza area for a second year in a row, just as a UN report on last year’s Gaza war is about to be made public.

"We didn't allow this visit," said Israeli Foreign Ministry spokesman Emmanuel Nahshon, as cited by AFP. The visit by the UN special rapporteur on human rights, Makarim Wibisono, was due to take place last week.

However, according to Nahshon, the decision doesn’t go against Israel’s commitments to the UN. “Israel cooperates with all the international commissions and all rapporteurs, except when the mandate handed to them is anti-Israeli and Israel has no chance to make itself heard."
 Anti-Israel mandate UN human rights envoy blocked from entering Gaza RT News*

*Israel refused to participate in the investigation, where they would have had the opportunity "to make itself heard."

They know we know what they did was war crimes, and defending, or covering up a war crime, is also a war crime*


----------



## rylah (Jun 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Agree on the bias.
But You would say "no" to UN if it was another fashion there-for Israel.
But now it's a weak organization open to pressures disinfo through bureaucracy.
And how many  muslim or pro-muslim countries there compared to those of jewish faith?

Not so much democratic right?


----------



## montelatici (Jun 17, 2015)

There is HRW, AI and other NGOs but the Israelis don't accept their findings either.  A UN report is peer reviewed by Israeli's  allies (who are on the SC) and it doesn't get issued unless there is consensus.  It's the most neutral assessment available.
The Europeans Jews were determined to go to Palestine knowing full well it was populated by Christians and Muslims.  They knew full well that a majority of Christians and Muslims were not going to accept being ruled by a minority of Jews or accept being citizens of a self-proclaimed Jewish state.  So they must have known that once they were unable to remove all the non-Jews from areas under their control (as they had hoped), there would never be peace.  That's how I see it.


----------



## fanger (Jun 17, 2015)

The immigrants took over, with little opposition from the natives, who were unused to such violence, unlike the East European jews, who then invited in other jews to disguise their coup, but they, or their children still run the entity, currently occupying Palestine


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...






 The UN has been proven to be biased against Israel so it is not the correct forum. What should be done is all Jewish and Islamic nations should be barred from taking part and only non partisan nations should take part


----------



## jillian (Jun 17, 2015)

Indofred said:


> BBC News - Gaza-Israel conflict: Four boys killed on beach by rocket fire
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it's terrible.

hamas should stop using children as human shields by placing their munitions in civilian areas in violation of the Geneva convention.


----------



## jillian (Jun 17, 2015)

fanger said:


> The immigrants took over, with little opposition from the natives, who were unused to such violence, unlike the East European jews, who then invited in other jews to disguise their coup, but they, or their children still run the entity, currently occupying Palestine




nice fairytale.

no one is occupying anything. terrorists just can't have nice things until they stop being terrorists.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 17, 2015)

You are so full of crap.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 17, 2015)

fanger said:


> *UN human rights envoy blocked from entering Gaza*
> 
> *Israeli authorities have admitted they blocked a UN human rights envoy from entering the occupied Gaza area for a second year in a row, just as a UN report on last year’s Gaza war is about to be made public.*
> 
> ...






 No international says that Israel has to allow UN delegates to land in Israel and enter another nation. They could have went via Egypt if they were really interested


----------



## teddyearp (Jun 17, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Must have made a dent for you to quote a post of mine that is almost a year old.  but re-read my post.  Neutral means just what it says.  In your own video the other stories we have read about Hamas censorship of news within Gaza is proven.


----------



## RoccoR (Jun 17, 2015)

P F Tinmore, Phoenall, montelatici, et al,

Our friend "P F Tinmore" is mistaken.  The referenced documents --- The Origins and Evolution of the Palestine Problem: 1917-1988 PART I 1917-1947  as with the 32nd session - Minutes of the Permanent Mandates Commission 18 August 1937 does NOT say this at all.  Not even close.



P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


*(QUOTATIONAL REFERENCES)*

Arab Palestinian View:  Blaming it on external influences  (CEIRPP DPR study part I)
"During the period of the Mandate, the Zionist Organization worked to secure the establishment of a Jewish national home in Palestine. *The indigenous people of Palestine, whose forefathers had inhabited the land for virtually the two preceding millennia felt this design to be a violation of their natural and inalienable rights. They also viewed it as an infringement of assurances of independence given by the Allied Powers to Arab leaders in return for their support during the war.  *The result was mounting resistance to the Mandate by Palestinian Arabs, followed by resort to violence by the Jewish community as the Second World War drew to a close."


MINUTES OF THE THIRTY-SECOND (EXTRAORDINARY) SESSION DEVOTED TO PALESTINE 
"M. Orts had also referred to a passage in Mr. Ormsby-Gore's speech, in which the latter said that he wished to establish the best possible government in Palestine in the spirit of the Covenant and the Balfour Declaration. The reference to the spirit of the Covenant was, he imagined, a reference to paragraph 4 of Article 22 ("national independence"). The reference to the Balfour Declaration was a reference to the dual obligation (the National Home on the one hand and the preservation of the rights of the Arabs on the other).
Mr. ORMSBY-GORE had already referred to the character of these petitions.  The Mandates Commission would see that the solution recommended by the Arab Higher Committee implied: first, the retention by the Arabs of the right to complete independence in their own land, which they described as the whole of Palestine; second, the cessation (whatever that meant) of the experiment of the Jewish National Home; third, the cessation of the British mandate and its replacement by a treaty similar to those existing between the United Kingdom and Iraq, the United Kingdom and Egypt, and France and Syria, constituting Palestine a sovereign State; and fourth, the immediate cessation of all Jewish immigration and of land sales to Jews pending the conclusion of the treaty. That solution, Mr. Ormsby-Gore wished to say quite frankly, was unacceptable to the United Kingdom Government if it were for the whole of Palestine. 

*(COMMENT)*

The Committee on the Exercise of the Inalienable Rights of the Palestinian People (CEIRPP), ... established the Division for Palestinian Rights (DPR) is a single purpose organization that politically does not exist if their is no further conflict between the Israel and Palestinian.  In fact, should the Israelis and Arab Palestinians solve their differences, they will be thousands and thousands of people put out of work.  It is not in the best interest of the CEIRPP and the DPR or the UN Relief and Works Agency for Palestine Refugees in the Near East (UNRWA) to work towards a solution.  That is why I am always amazed when I see something like this on their website:

*International Day of Solidarity with the Palestinian People
2014 - International Year of Solidarity with the Palestinian People*

Pursuant to General Assembly resolution 32/40 B of 2 December 1977, the International Day of Solidarity with the *Palestinian People is observed annually on or around 29 November, solemnly commemorating the adoption by the Assembly, on 29 November 1947, of resolution 181 (II), *which provided for the partition of Palestine into two States. The observance is held at United Nations Headquarters, the United Nations Offices at Geneva and Vienna and elsewhere. The event includes special meetings at which statements on the question of Palestine are made by high-level officials of the United Nations and intergovernmental organizations and representatives of civil society. The observance also includes cultural events. At other locations, various activities are organized by governmental bodies and CSOs in cooperation with United Nations information centres around the world. It is also traditionally the day that the United Nations General Assembly undertakes its annual debate on the question of Palestine. The General Assembly proclaimed 2014 the International Year of Solidarity with the Palestinian People. *<<LINK>>*​
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 17, 2015)

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore, Phoenall, montelatici, et al,
> 
> Our friend "P F Tinmore" is mistaken.  The referenced documents --- The Origins and Evolution of the Palestine Problem: 1917-1988 PART I 1917-1947  as with the 32nd session - Minutes of the Permanent Mandates Commission 18 August 1937 does NOT say this at all.  Not even close.
> 
> ...


What part of this is different from my position?


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


UN needs to be abolished.
We need an international group of like minded countries to band together and not allow any socialist or islamist in to screw up the agenda.


----------



## rylah (Jun 18, 2015)

montelatici said:


> There is HRW, AI and other NGOs but the Israelis don't accept their findings either.  A UN report is peer reviewed by Israeli's  allies (who are on the SC) and it doesn't get issued unless there is consensus.  It's the most neutral assessment available.
> The Europeans Jews were determined to go to Palestine knowing full well it was populated by Christians and Muslims.  They knew full well that a majority of Christians and Muslims were not going to accept being ruled by a minority of Jews or accept being citizens of a self-proclaimed Jewish state.  So they must have known that once they were unable to remove all the non-Jews from areas under their control (as they had hoped), there would never be peace.  That's how I see it.




First of all about NGO's -those are organizations known to be an active
mechanism in creating "color revolutions" all over, they are paid by foreigners to dabble
into a country's politics. In Russia they're called  simply *"foreign agents"* for a reason.

They tried that here but were fortunately unsuccessful, they're a bunch of socialistic "useful idiots"
who have nothing in common with reporting on reality. So no legal or logical need to support and
let them act.

The second thing, I think You don't separate between the simple (most of) jewish families running for their lives
from the Zionist entity which is a political movement using jewish people and culture for geopolitics. Simple people knew they were hunted down FOR BEING JEWS, they knew
their Promised Land of the Fathers and Mothers, they new of the prophecy to return...
just people who were used as a political layer. Not to say they all were saints.

Now asserting that they (zionists) might know those things You said.. well there might be those
choleric in the head of that organization who might thought of ethnic cleansing.
But it seems unparalleled to their wish to assimilate with christianity they praised
during their lives in Europe.

But here implying "they must have known therefore..." a lot of it is just
CHANGING THE CAUSE AND EFFECT.
Saw You do that to justify the Jerusalem Mufti's cooperation with Adolf Hitler and organizing pogroms
before even meeting him.
One problem in that reasoning-You know their "future" they didn't, and we never fully know
how they analyzed it. Filling-in Your analysis for them is biased and has no basis in reality or court.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 18, 2015)

montelatici said:


> You are so full of crap.







 You would know


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 18, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore, Phoenall, montelatici, et al,
> ...








 All of it


----------



## fanger (Aug 14, 2018)

After killing the first boy, the drone operators told investigators, they had sought clarification from their superiors as to how far along the beach, used by civilians, they could pursue the fleeing survivors. Less than a minute later, as the boys ran for their lives, the drone operators decided to launch a second missile, killing three more children, despite never getting an answer to their question.
Secret Israeli Report Reveals Armed Drone Killed Four Boys Playing on Gaza Beach in 2014


----------



## member (Aug 14, 2018)

Indofred said:


> BBC News - Gaza-Israel conflict: Four boys killed on beach by rocket fire
> 
> 
> 
> ...






 Well, at the time, the article did say the information reported was:


*"...according to Palestinian officials..."*

Freddie...we alllllllll know who and what a Palestinian Official IS, and looks like (well, people don't always know what they look like ----- do they have a beard, freckles, pouty lips, jagged scars).....

even that's an _oxy-moron_. "Palestinian Official" --  take abbass......

 an oxy-moron.


----------



## fanger (Aug 14, 2018)

member said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > BBC News - Gaza-Israel conflict: Four boys killed on beach by rocket fire
> ...


Bit like the hooked nosed jews?


----------



## member (Aug 14, 2018)

fanger said:


> member said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...



....noses still don't take away from the terrorists.  palestinians have terrorists 

 as their gov't.  - who can take any palestinian official seriously ?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 17, 2018)

Indofred said:


> BBC News - Gaza-Israel conflict: Four boys killed on beach by rocket fire
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look at the bright side; Because they are early they get to pick their Virgins


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 17, 2018)

fanger said:


> member said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...



Stop looking in the mirror when you talk to yourself you GOYIM.


----------

